# any field scores today.....?



## south-paaw

It it is a good feeling staring down those balck and white rings....
( kind of burned-out from the 5spot.) 

didn't do nrearly as well as i wanted ,
but it was stilll a great day ... Field Season is here....!

:shade:


----------



## jarlicker

Saturday at the Mootel in NC. We had a fun group with Treaton, Scarson, Loneeagle, Bo Up and myself. Treaton and myself tried our best to wear each other down. Shot continuously from 11am til 7pm. Did not keep score. Everyone had rust.

Sunday, Treaton and myself made the trek up to Walton Park in VA. Shot our first score of the year. Nice crowd on hand of 31 shooters.
Treaton started off strong and I finished strong. Scores I am still not saying yet.

Hoping to get some good practice in this week after work.
More Field action next Saturday at DCWC.


----------



## IGluIt4U

We have to wait til the 5th for our first shoot.. but.. I did run into Rattleman today at the club airing out some skinnies... :thumb:

Sure feels good to launch em downrange a bit longer..  :nod:


----------



## Arrow

Got out today. Shot past 20 yards for the first time this year. First arrow at 40 yards = SPOT.

I was happy with the animal round results.

Arrow


----------



## WrongdayJ

Funny- how come nobody is posting SCORES?

I put up a 518 on Saturday morning. Not bad, had a blast.

Was a touch breezy out here, but absolutely beautiful otherwise.

I know ya'll are rusty, but c'mon- throw up some numbers. . .


----------



## IGluIt4U

Only shot practice bales today... had to see if my old marks were still on..


----------



## south-paaw

*my scores down 20+ for first one...*

i was waiting for someone else to "break-the-ice.." ...:darkbeer:

496, and 1 no-scored arrow....:embara:

we haven't had any rain in two months..... until today...(bitter/sweet scenario )
"our" group stayed out and shot thru it ... about 8 lanes worth were in a pretty good shower. enough for us to talk not having rain gear, and those of us not using any waterproofer for feathers... they were flattened right down to the shaft !
we're die-hards and weren't quitting for anything..
it was a kodak moment..

:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD

started sighting in new arrows today. finally about 20 minutes before dark I knocked out a 20 at 70 yards. felt good to launch some long ones that's for sure. I may have to lighten the release up a bit until I get used to the pin again. I am comitted to shooting two 3d shoots in the next couple months otherwise I wi=ould just put a smaller circle on the lens and be done with it. After London I think that is exactly what I'm going to do.

Got to check my 80 mark tomorrow if it's not too windy then I'll be ready to rock. gives me almost 2 weeks of practice before the scores count.


----------



## Arrow

Fine, here is my score.

FSL no marks for new bow, but old marks, and little tune on the bow. This made up for 540, 20 points higher than what I shot at the state animal last year.

Arrow


----------



## mag41vance

Shot the field Half; 265 w 22x's
Had a 17 on the card on the 55 yarder had problems shooting between the pins all day. I normally shoot well in the gaps. Oh well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

No scores to post since I spent Sat. on my practice range at the house. Was actually trying to pin-point any "non-conforming" arrows I might have out of a dozen freshly re-fletched ACCs. If any arrow "missed the mark" I gave it 2 more "opportunities". Kept having 1 arrow that "would and wouldn't" - was about ready to strip the vanes and start over when I realized that its nock was bad. Replaced the nock and it started "behaving". :shade:

Spent most of my practice time at the 30 & 50 yard markers. I know it's a "mental thing", but knowing that these are the longest distances at their respective target sizes seems to cause me issues. :sad:

Also spent a lot of time on Sat. laying out an 80 yard lane in the woods. Now if I could just get that $%#&*(@#$ chain saw to run, I'd be in business. Of course the saw is nearly 30 years old, is on its 4th bar and who knows how many chains. Maybe I just need to put it on a shelf in the barn in remembrance of my father who purchased it in 1977. :mg:


----------



## Mr. October

Another month to wait here.


----------



## sharkred7

Hopefully in a week or two will be able to get out regularly, right now it is hit or miss. Mostly miss with the march winds we have been having
John


----------



## south-paaw

mag41vance said:


> Shot the field Half; 265 w 22x's
> Had a 17 on the card on the 55 yarder had problems shooting between the pins all day. I normally shoot well in the gaps. Oh well.





PHP:




my gap shooting was a big problem for me as well. my pins have narrowed a bit, and i'm holding between the identity lines ... used to be the prolines-which i find much easier to "hold' onto...
i snagged a 65cm target for myself to practice on my gap shooting, need to do some _research_ this week.. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13

Didn't shoot a round but I shot around, ya know. Spend Saturday chsing my tail getting this bow to shoot. Went to the shop on Sunday afternoon and got it set up nice. Just gotta finish getting marks for the weekend. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbucks170

not really wanting to post theses scores cuz my target bow is not back
yet so I had to shoot my hunting rig..this was the first time out on the 
field coarse this year....shot 502 the first day and 510 the second day...
Rusty for sure...but my hunting rig is at 72.6 lbs 6"BH 32" ATA..hoping
for some more points with my 40" ATA 8" BH 64 lbs target bow..lol
it was just really nice to get away from that 5 spot target....


bigbucks170


----------



## south-paaw

bigbucks170 said:


> not really wanting to post theses scores cuz my target bow is not back
> yet so I had to shoot my hunting rig..this was the first time out on the
> field coarse this year....shot 502 the first day and 510 the second day...
> Rusty for sure...but my hunting rig is at 72.6 lbs 6"BH 32" ATA..hoping
> for some more points with my 40" ATA 8" BH 64 lbs target bow..lol
> it was just really nice to get away from that 5 spot target....
> 
> 
> bigbucks170





PHP:





yeah...you got the fever.. !! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter

Shot at Walton park sunday saw jarlicker and treaton but no scores were spoke of....... First shoot of the year still chasing marks 546-65x's


----------



## slowbowin12

I shot a 538 with 51 Xs at Walton park Sunday. It was my first field shoot ever so I was very happy with my score.


----------



## panick

bigbucks170 said:


> not really wanting to post theses scores cuz my target bow is not back
> yet so I had to shoot my hunting rig..this was the first time out on the
> field coarse this year....shot 502 the first day and 510 the second day...
> Rusty for sure...but my hunting rig is at 72.6 lbs 6"BH 32" ATA..hoping
> for some more points with my 40" ATA 8" BH 64 lbs target bow..lol
> it was just really nice to get away from that 5 spot target....
> 
> 
> bigbucks170


sounds like panick got the best of ya haaaaaa


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Shot at Walton park sunday saw jarlicker and treaton but no scores were spoke of....... First shoot of the year still chasing marks 546-65x's





PHP:




X-hunter.... now that ain't gonna cut-it.... no wonder Hinky ain't listen'n...
:chortle::chortle:



slowbowin12 said:


> I shot a 538 with 51 Xs at Walton park Sunday. It was my first field shoot ever so I was very happy with my score.





PHP:




DANGGGGGGGGG... :darkbeer:

first time out-the "shoot" and 538.... :thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Shot for fun at the Mootel*

As Jarlicker mentioned above, no scores kept at the Mootel in NC but had a great time. First field shoot for this year. 
They are calling for rain this Sat. What a drag:sad: Was looking forward to going to DCWC. Maybe the weather will change by then.


----------



## mag41vance

Hunter half yesterday evening
266 w 25 x's
had 3 -17's on the card 
full round was 531 w 47 x's, had 4 17's in 28 targets; Got to eliminate those 17's for sure.


----------



## south-paaw

mag41vance said:


> Hunter half yesterday evening
> 266 w 25 x's
> had 3 -17's on the card
> full round was 531 w 47 x's, had 4 17's in 28 targets; Got to eliminate those 17's for sure.





PHP:




very not bad at all ..!!

hunter round is one that i "forget" to practice on... :noidea: 

i set some high goals to be at 530 this year.....ohhh booyyy !

:shade:


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-hunter.... now that ain't gonna cut-it.... no wonder Hinky ain't listen'n...
> :chortle::chortle:



Well all i can say is once I hit the range my marks put on their running shoesw and i tried to play cut here and there but my head wasnt in it once i realized my marks were CRAP.... Saw some potential for the year though


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Well all i can say is once I hit the range my marks put on their running shoesw and i tried to play cut here and there but my head wasnt in it once i realized my marks were CRAP.... Saw some potential for the year though





PHP:




alomost sounds like a boo-boo face.. are you still smiling?.. come on now.. keep smiling !..:teeth::teeth::teeth:

it's just the _first_ of many more... 

































are you smilin' yet ...???
heheheehee

:shade:

HORNET... maybe we should add .. "NO Boo-Boo Faces allowed this year "..??


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alomost sounds like a boo-boo face.. are you still smiling?.. come on now.. keep smiling !..:teeth::teeth::teeth:
> 
> it's just the _first_ of many more...
> 
> are you smilin' yet ...???
> heheheehee
> 
> :shade:
> 
> HORNET... maybe we should add .. "NO Boo-Boo Faces allowed this year "..??


No boo boo face here
Oh yea it all blue skies from here!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## tabarch

No South -Paaw thats not a boo-boo face thats just one to many coolaids.


----------



## mag41vance

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very not bad at all ..!!
> 
> hunter round is one that i "forget" to practice on... :noidea:
> 
> i set some high goals to be at 530 this year.....ohhh booyyy !
> 
> :shade:



10-4
Hope you get there in style.:shade:


----------



## south-paaw

mag41vance said:


> 10-4
> *Hope you get there in style*.:shade:



i'm working more on _style_..... skeelz come later...:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U

south-paaw said:


> i'm working more on _style_..... skeelz come later...:shade:


Much later for some.. :mg: :zip: :bolt:


----------



## crem72

wish I was closer to that neck of the woods, want to shoot some field, havent found too many posted out here in the midwest yet, still looking, need to practice, alot, LOL, but that is half of the fun


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> Much later for some.. :mg: :zip: :bolt:





PHP:





:chortle::chortle::chortle:

but i will have _styyyyyy-lllllee _during the journey....:shade: (seeee ! the sunglasses toooo... ) 


:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Well, had an opportunity to shoot Field yesterday and blew it :mg:

The wife had a meeting last night so I decided to meet up with the guys at COS in Raleigh for just a little more indoor. Enroute, I called 1_X_Eddie who said he had to work but would try to stop by. He was sure Chopper Steve would be there. 

So I give Jarlicker a call and guess where he said he was going to shoot - yep DCWC. Now here's the bummer. Lizard #2 (outdoor) was actually in the car, but I TOOK IT OUT just before leaving for Raleigh. 

Sure wish someone made a 2 bow soft case long enough for the S4 bows. Jarlicker just got a nice one, but he can barely fit his Mystics in it. Not that I would carry 2 bows with me all the time, but during these "transition periods" between indoor and outdoor, it sure would be nice to be able to.


----------



## barebowstixx

Well fellas,Where I live in central pa,we have 20...yes 20 Field and hunter rounds listed for my area,all within 50 miles from my house by 12 different archery clubs........we have this every year


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, had an opportunity to shoot Field yesterday and blew it :mg:
> 
> The wife had a meeting last night so I decided to meet up with the guys at COS in Raleigh for just a little more indoor. Enroute, I called 1_X_Eddie who said he had to work but would try to stop by. He was sure Chopper Steve would be there.
> 
> So I give Jarlicker a call and guess where he said he was going to shoot - yep DCWC. Now here's the bummer. Lizard #2 (outdoor) was actually in the car, but I TOOK IT OUT just before leaving for Raleigh.
> 
> Sure wish someone made a 2 bow soft case long enough for the S4 bows. Jarlicker just got a nice one, but he can barely fit his Mystics in it. Not that I would carry 2 bows with me all the time, but during these "transition periods" between indoor and outdoor, it sure would be nice to be able to.


Some of you Carowhinners really are a bunch of short bus...window lickers aren't you :doh:


INDOORS IS OVER....:embara: All the big shoots are OVER...long gone. You already had.... Iowa....LAS.....Vegas.....Indoor Nationals....States....Secitonals....NAA Nationals...hell even the WORLD Indoors is over....

Why in the world are you even thinking about shooting indoors......ukey: Even the ASA is on what there 3rd shoot or so....hello...McFly...anyone home in NC? :noidea:

So unless you are turning your indoor bow into a backup outdoor bow....you only need to be lugging around the one for skinny arrows. :wink:

Just get a Brownell...it takes up a bit more room....but it will hold Spec and Kstigall at the same time plus arrows, stabs, your sight and binos 


Note: These comments do not apply to Jarlicker.....:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney

Every day is field day up here.


----------



## The Swami

Bob_Looney said:


> Every day is field day up here.


You guys got a course in Little Portland?

I would love to shoot it this summer if you do.


----------



## Bob_Looney

The Swami said:


> You guys got a course in Little Portland?
> 
> I would love to shoot it this summer if you do.


100,000 sf building where my CNC is located. 80 yards indoors and real good lighting. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bob_Looney said:


> 100,000 sf building where my CNC is located. 80 yards indoors and real good lighting. :shade:


Bob, got a question for you. Who is going to keep up your Zombie count when they finally score?


----------



## Mr. October

Brown Hornet said:


> Some of you Carowhinners really are a bunch of short bus...window lickers aren't you :doh:
> 
> 
> INDOORS IS OVER....:embara: All the big shoots are OVER...long gone. You already had.... Iowa....LAS.....Vegas.....Indoor Nationals....States....Secitonals....NAA Nationals...hell even the WORLD Indoors is over....
> 
> Why in the world are you even thinking about shooting indoors......ukey: Even the ASA is on what there 3rd shoot or so....hello...McFly...anyone home in NC? :noidea:
> 
> So unless you are turning your indoor bow into a backup outdoor bow....you only need to be lugging around the one for skinny arrows. :wink:
> 
> Just get a Brownell...it takes up a bit more room....but it will hold Spec and Kstigall at the same time plus arrows, stabs, your sight and binos
> 
> 
> Note: These comments do not apply to Jarlicker.....:wink:


Sorry BH . . PA State Indoors Championship this weekend. (April 4th & 5th). After that . . I'll be gearing up and sighting in for Field. Most of our Field archery starts April 18th or thereabouts.


----------



## BT1

*275 first time keeping score*

My first time keeping score on the hunter 1/2. Had only 3 (21's). I shot 3 of the walk ups with 3, 20's for each. Wife as my whitness, though she seems more of a hendrance than a help

For a rank beginer I thought I was doing good, until a friend at the club said he usually cleans it for a half! I think he means 280? I guess 294 would be perfect. True? Anybody ever do that?

I thought I would enjoy the 3D most, but the hunter 14 is just plain fun.

My goal will be to do the 280 pure. Do not count X's as 21. Except for the 20 yrd targets, the X has to be some luck.

Steve


----------



## 6X60

I don't know where you're getting the 294. 280 is perfect. The best score you can get on any target is a 20...not 21.


----------



## south-paaw

good shooting !

280 per half... 560 total

no extra points for x's.... 

i think the Hunter round is _the_ most challenging !

:shade:


----------



## BT1

*21 for x-ring*

Hi 6X60,

I think I miss stated the targets I was shooting. They were the ANIMAL ROUND targets not the "hunter targets". Our club in Sarasota, FL has the field range set up as 2 seperate 14 target buts. 14 spots and 14 animal. The rules I see from the NFAA are that your are awarded 21 points for an (X) hit with the first arrow on the animal targets. Is this correct?

A newbe, so any help or directions is appreciated.

Steve


----------



## 6X60

LOL, much different and yes you are correct!


----------



## 6X60

A bit more.

275 on the Hunter half is pretty serious shooting. I've done it but only a handful of times.

On the animal targets there should be an aiming dot and that dot is worth an extra point so yes the dot gives you a possible 294 per half.

You're off to a good start. Keep it up.


----------



## south-paaw

BT1 said:


> Hi 6X60,
> 
> I think I miss stated the targets I was shooting. They were the ANIMAL ROUND targets not the "hunter targets". Our club in Sarasota, FL has the field range set up as 2 seperate 14 target buts. 14 spots and 14 animal. The rules I see from the NFAA are that your are awarded 21 points for an (X) hit with the first arrow on the animal targets. Is this correct?
> 
> A newbe, so any help or directions is appreciated.
> 
> Steve





PHP:




:smile:... thought you may have been talking of an animl round... :thumbs_up


----------



## BT1

*my mistake*

Hey 6X60,

Glad to see I am not totally off my rocker. Anyway, how many out there shoot the "animal round". It seems the most fun compared to just shooting spots. I was drawn back to the sport after 35 years away, thru the 3D shooting news and just stumbled on the animal range at out club.

That 21 spot on the animal targets does not seem to be a visable aiming point past 20+ yards. That's why I said it seemed more like luck.

Just out having fun for now.

Steve


----------



## south-paaw

shot my only round last year.... i was +9 or +11 

hopefully our club has another round this spring or summer, i missed the Fall round..i don't know why, but i like it more than 3-d...


----------



## BT1

south-paaw,

I hear what your saying. Strange that animal targets seem to be more fun. 

Our club is now putting out 40, 3D targets each month for our shoot and it seems to be a bit more pressure when aiming at that 1/2 deer hiding behind that tree They give you 1/2 of the kill zone as a target. ukey: Or worse yet, between 2 trees. The worst was about a 4" gap, a foot in front of the animal.

The animal range seems to take that pressue away. Hey! you are least going to hit the bale!

Steve


----------



## BT1

*Where in central FL*

south-paaw,

I am in the Tampa area 1/2 the way down the East shore bay.

The club I joined is is Sarasota. Where are you located?

Steve


----------



## 6X60

The aiming dots should be clearly visible, although it's been awhile since I've shot an animal round. They should be a contrasting color, either black or white, but, they aren't very big.

If there's just a ring with no dot then that means the club never actually put the dot in place. Our club doesn't usually, we shoot it the old fashioned way...at least last time I went to a club shoot.


----------



## DHawk2

BT1 said:


> Hey 6X60,
> 
> Glad to see I am not totally off my rocker. Anyway, how many out there shoot the "animal round". It seems the most fun compared to just shooting spots. I was drawn back to the sport after 35 years away, thru the 3D shooting news and just stumbled on the animal range at out club.
> 
> That 21 spot on the animal targets does not seem to be a visable aiming point past 20+ yards. That's why I said it seemed more like luck.
> 
> Just out having fun for now.
> 
> Steve


Our club shoots the animal rounds too. We actually have one scheduled next weekend, 14 Field and 14 Animal.

As for the 21 spot on the animals, you have to basicly learn where it is and shoot for it.


----------



## BT1

6X60.

Our club does not mark the X with any contrasting color. It is just a black line circle. (maybe 3/4" + depending on size).

Would I be out of line to ask if I could put a paste on dot on the x?

Steve


----------



## south-paaw

*Space Coast*



BT1 said:


> south-paaw,
> 
> I am in the Tampa area 1/2 the way down the East shore bay.
> 
> The club I joined is is Sarasota. Where are you located?
> 
> Steve





PHP:




hahaha... straight across !

Brevard County


----------



## south-paaw

BT1 said:


> 6X60.
> 
> Our club does not mark the X with any contrasting color. It is just a black line circle. (maybe 3/4" + depending on size).
> 
> Would I be out of line to ask if I could put a paste on dot on the x?
> 
> Steve





PHP:




probably... if it's for practice and removable, maybe, but i would think not.. depends on club. No way during a scoring event..


----------



## BT1

south-paaw,

Yes I see the problem. But, maybe those simple peel off stickers would help me see for practice.

I had some business in Melbourne a few years back. Great area! Get to see all the shuttle launches.

Still about 3 hours drive. No direct route. Please forward your club link. A road trip may be in the offing. Is it open to the public on occasion for shoots?

Steve


----------



## south-paaw

BT1 said:


> south-paaw,
> 
> Yes I see the problem. But, maybe those simple peel off stickers would help me see for practice.
> 
> I had some business in Melbourne a few years back. Great area! Get to see all the shuttle launches.
> 
> Still about 3 hours drive. No direct route. Please forward your club link. A road trip may be in the offing. Is it open to the public on occasion for shoots?
> 
> Steve





PHP:




public always welcome... the range is within a county park.. operated and maintained by Brevardarchers.com
if my memory serves correct, i think all the spots are about the same distance above the main scoring ring... 1.5 or 2 " , can't remember for sure. if not already, some binos are in order, helps a lot. 
similar to 3d, look for some reference "marks" from what is given on the animal form.


----------



## BT1

Wow,

Not too often do you see the public welcome. Good for you.

The 3D shoot titled "Kempfer 3-D Shoot", I've heard of Kepler, but Kampfer? 
Just joking. Can I just show up at? 8:00 to 8:30 and sign up? 

I have been only to 1 other range down at the Lee County Club, not sure of the formalities.

Tight groups,

Steve


----------



## jarlicker

I have put in 11 out of the 14 butts for DCWC new animal round range.
I am going to keep the lanes narrow to keep it as realistic as possible.
I actually like shooting the Animal targets now there is a dot on them.
Trying to hit as many dots as possible should continue to be a challenge.
Each target is just one shot either hit the dot or not. Got to make each shot count.
Hopefully I will be finished with the course by next weekend.


----------



## BT1

jarlicker,

That sounds like a lot of work. Great job.

Your comments regarding the X spot being marked. What do you plan to do? I have some of the NFAA targets in my garage, and they do NOT show the X ring other than the small black outline.

Other than for fun, how can we mark the ?

Steve


----------



## 6X60

BT1 said:


> south-paaw,
> 
> Yes I see the problem. But, maybe those simple peel off stickers would help me see for practice.
> 
> I had some business in Melbourne a few years back. Great area! Get to see all the shuttle launches.
> 
> Still about 3 hours drive. No direct route. Please forward your club link. A road trip may be in the offing. Is it open to the public on occasion for shoots?
> 
> Steve


There are stick on dots that go on top of those circles but the targets do not come with them because, I think, that they are not required at the state or local level, just sectionals or above. At least that was the case when they first added the dots to the animal round.

If you were to go to nationals you would see a white or black dot where those circles are.

If your local club choses not to use the dots then the targets are scored the old way where 560 (or 280 per half) is perfect.


----------



## south-paaw

BT1 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Not too often do you see the public welcome. Good for you.
> 
> The 3D shoot titled "Kempfer 3-D Shoot", I've heard of Kepler, but Kampfer?
> Just joking. Can I just show up at? 8:00 to 8:30 and sign up?
> 
> I have been only to 1 other range down at the Lee County Club, not sure of the formalities.
> 
> Tight groups,
> 
> Steve





PHP:




lol.. Kempfer Family Ranch is how it should be listed.. this is our biggest 3d shoot of the year.. with a money class(optional) , raffles, and usually some sort of skilled-noveltyshoot. 
Never any formalities... we are pretty easy going and always welcome visitors ! 

:shade:


----------



## DHawk2

Shot my first field round of the year yesterday, it was 14 Field / 14 Animal. I shot a 535 with 252 field and 283 animal. I have plenty of work to do on my field score.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RchurE

DHawk2 said:


> Shot my first field round of the year yesterday, it was 14 Field / 14 Animal. I shot a 535 with 252 field and 283 animal. I have plenty of work to do on my field score.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, me too. I ended up with a 257 Field and 282 Animal. I was definitely expecting better so my work is cut out for me. I had a ball though and I was tickled to death with the turnout given the weather as bad as it was. 

I gotta say, that was my second animal round since they added those little 21 rings and I can't believe how hard those little dudes are to hit. I only hit 2 of them and 2 out of 14 just seems pretty crappy to me.

I know you hit several of them so you're going to have to fill me in on your secret.


----------



## DHawk2

Well I hit 9 of them but 1 counted as a 17  with my second arrow. I had a flinch on the 28yd and hit it the leg so I had to shoot again. I am pretty happy with my animal round but not the field. 

I was about 1yd off on my scale at the start and shot the bunny low...16! Finaly corrected it on the 3rd arrow of the 2nd target, in the field round. 

Looking ready for some more shooting but would like to get a 28 field and a 28 hunter round in and not as many animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brace height

Saturdays hunter and todays field round gave me a 528. I shot the 80 yd/wu
as my practice and 18 it. Came back around for my scoring round and shot a freakin 16:awkward: I will be in the mid to high 530's by state.


----------



## RchurE

DHawk2 said:


> Well I hit 9 of them but 1 counted as a 17  with my second arrow. I had a flinch on the 28yd and hit it the leg so I had to shoot again. I am pretty happy with my animal round but not the field.
> 
> I was about 1yd off on my scale at the start and shot the bunny low...16! Finaly corrected it on the 3rd arrow of the 2nd target, in the field round.
> 
> Looking ready for some more shooting but would like to get a 28 field and a 28 hunter round in and not as many animals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, my marks cost me a few too. My bow is shooting just a hair faster then my marks show and it cost me on the shortest of targets and the longest ones. My bunny was good because I always sight that one in from shooting. I've never had the software get my bunny settings right for some reason. 

I dropped two out the bottom on the 15 yarder before I adjusted it and I would have 20'd the 80 w/u with better marks. I shot that target really well and just missed the 80 and 70 out the top. It was the only one I shot well all day long though unfortunately. 

All in all not bad on the marks though since I went to the range on Thursday and set a 30 and a 60 and then just spot checked a 55 and went home. Those were the only three distances I shot outside before Saturday. I'm really loving the AAPalm now that I've used it just once. I'll have to do some fine tuning to get them just right but it's nice to get immediate marks while at the range.


----------



## sharkred7

I will be shooting my first field round of the year day after tomorrow. I have a all new set up. The ONLY thing the same is teh release. New bow, arrows, stab (a long one this year:tongue new scope. Last year I shot BHFS

John


----------



## adam Guggisberg

*Field Scores*

well, I finally got a chance to get outside & shoot my new Vantage Elite with my Pro Tour setup this past weekend. I went to the range on Thursday to get my sight tape dialed in & get acclimated to shooting distance again.. It was really great to get outside on a nice Texas day & shoot some arrows..,.

I shot a 14 field target range on Friday & then again on Sat morning for a total of 28 targets.. I am happy to say I never missed the dot!  :tongue: 560 for my first full practice round of the year is a great start I think.

I am getting ready for the upcoming Texas Shootout & then Redding the weekend after, so I am stoked. I shot 72 arrows yesterday @ 70 meters & shot a 352 & 355. There was little wind & it was a perfct day, so I KNOW I can do better than that.. I was getting a lot of glare in my peep from the angle of the sun on our practice range, so that had som effect on my ability to properly align my scope inside of my peep which casued a few left 9's.. 


Did I mention I REALLY love my VE? :thumbs_up

-Adam


----------



## X-Ray

*field score*

well after that post I am a little embarrassed to say that I shot a 
269 for my first half. 

we are shooting a league and we shoot 14 targets for score.
hopefully that won't be my high score for the year. lol.
good luck all.


----------



## adam Guggisberg

X-Ray said:


> well after that post I am a little embarrassed to say that I shot a
> 269 for my first half.
> 
> we are shooting a league and we shoot 14 targets for score.
> hopefully that won't be my high score for the year. lol.
> good luck all.


HA HA HA , don't sweat it, I'm a PRO... :wink: Our course is also very flat & zero wind.. It's expected that someone at my level should clean a course like that.

269 is only 11 down for a half, 538 extrapolated for 28 targets.. That's GREAT shooting for a first outing! You should be mid 540's in no time & breaking 550 before you know it!!

-Adam


----------



## bowhnter7

south-paaw said:


> It it is a good feeling staring down those balck and white rings....
> ( kind of burned-out from the 5spot.)
> 
> didn't do nrearly as well as i wanted ,
> but it was stilll a great day ... Field Season is here....!
> 
> :shade:


I don't have a course I can just drive to....walk up and shoot with in hours of me. My 1st field shoot aint until the end of May......sucks I know. Field just aint that popular out here........freaking foam huggers waiting all day to shoot their 40 arrows rule these parts. I got an AM900 on May 3rd, that's the 1st shoot for me.


----------



## south-paaw

bowhnter7 said:


> I don't have a course I can just drive to....walk up and shoot with in hours of me. My 1st field shoot aint until the end of May......sucks I know. Field just aint that popular out here........freaking foam huggers waiting all day to shoot their 40 arrows rule these parts. I got an AM900 on May 3rd, that's the 1st shoot for me.





PHP:




the FEVER is spreading...colorado to virginia, and right down the middl from wisconsin -kansas-houston !!!!! where's the left-coasters..? !...:tongue:

i have to say , i am spoiled, i have a range witin 4 miles of home. we don't keep targets up, but we do have 14 lanes that have "spots" throughout the target butts. this is the closets range within ... well, i don't know where the next closest range is .. ! 3D is the biggie around here too.. but i'm working on that ..:wink:
AM rounds are good, gets you warmed up and all frisky and wanting more !!..
find an 80 yrad lane, get 4 target sizes and walk-up an entire field round... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


PHP:




..
hey guggisberg, them lessons are paying off... errr.. your'e in the wrong forum... J/K...J/K .. ! :tongue::tongue:
awesome start, awesome shooting !! and yes, i am a subscriber.. ! :wink:


----------



## redman

Shot a 274 half field on monday give it a try today.


----------



## adam Guggisberg

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> hey guggisberg, them lessons are paying off... errr.. your'e in the wrong forum... J/K...J/K .. ! :tongue::tongue:
> awesome start, awesome shooting !! and yes, i am a subscriber.. ! :wink:


HA HA HA. Yes, I have been reading my website ferverishly & look where it got me!! :lol3:

We have Buffalo field archery club here on the West side of Houston that has a 28 target course. We are very lucky! I normally shoot 14 targets after work. 

-Adam


----------



## X-Ray

*thanks Adam*

Well I have been stuck in the 530's for a while... with just an occasional popping into the 540's. I want to be in the 550's NOW... LOL
maybe when I get my VE it will happen.... shooting my ultra elite now. and when I shot my pro I was around the same scores... will be dealing with the wind this weekend for a couple of tournaments. flat open courses in western kansas suck! :darkbeer:
have a great year!


----------



## Slim37KS

X-Ray said:


> well after that post I am a little embarrassed to say that I shot a
> 269 for my first half.
> 
> we are shooting a league and we shoot 14 targets for score.
> hopefully that won't be my high score for the year. lol.
> good luck all.


I'll trade ya scores! :embarres: I do not care to say what I shot Tuesday nite, release problems etc......it was not pretty, but not bad for my first time keeping score either LOL


----------



## adam Guggisberg

Slim37KS said:


> I'll trade ya scores! :embarres: I do not care to say what I shot Tuesday nite, release problems etc......it was not pretty, but not bad for my first time keeping score either LOL


First time keeping score is ALWAYS a great score!! Don't sweat it. 

I bet you had fun even with the release problems...:thumbs_up

-Adam


----------



## X-Ray

*Slim*

That is your first score ever, one day you will look back and say that is where I started, now I am shooting ... I see guys that have been shooting a while that post low scores. just keep shooting. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slim37KS

Yep, Went through my release last night so hopefully that issue is fixed and I wont kill any more trees LOL, and then I just need to go out and work with that sight and get it dialed in better and I should start improving, anything has to be better than a 177


----------



## south-paaw

*focus on you..*



Slim37KS said:


> I'll trade ya scores! :embarres: I do not care to say what I shot Tuesday nite, release problems etc......it was not pretty, but not bad for my first time keeping score either LOL





PHP:




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
score against yourself.... this time next year you'll be 
hehehehe...


maybe even before the end of this season ! ...:wink:


----------



## X-Ray

*start*

everyone starts somewhere, you will improve. :darkbeer:


----------



## BT1

*275 & 238*

Hi guys,

Shot the animal round first, a 275, happy. First time with a back tension release. Then was humbled by a 238 for a 14 target field round. I need more work with the "Sweet Spot". Man 80 yards is a LOOOONG way out there

Steve


----------



## sharkred7

First time out this year and a 273 hunter half, pooped out by the end of the day on the field round with a 267. Dropped a lot of easy points on the field, shot a 17 at 50ukey: and 18's at 30, 55 and the 45 w/u

Had a blast though, it was a perfect day 70 with a slight wind and no bugs.

John


----------



## X-Ray

*field/hunter round this weekend.*

well shot my first tournament for the year. 
536 hunter not too unhappy with that but hopefully it will improve.
now the field round it was 498 BUT it was a 35 mph wind.. no lie.
geez if you could get close to the spot it was a miracle. 
there were thunderstorms around and even a tornado 10miles north of where we were shooting and at the same time we were shooting.
geez.:mg:


----------



## Scott.Barrett

*First in 10 years....*

Switched from Hoyt Ultraelite to a Mathews Apex 7...

14 target field - 254 with 1 zero score arrow....
14 target animal - 281....

Felt real good with the new bow and had an enjoyable shoot. State/Sectional are in a month!

SB


----------



## archerpap

Shot my first field round(28 field) with the new VE. 276/274-550/68X's. I'd have to say I'm pretty happy for the first official field shoot of '09, and lots more to go, and really fine tune this bow.


----------



## adam Guggisberg

archerpap said:


> Shot my first field round(28 field) with the new VE. 276/274-550/68X's. I'd have to say I'm pretty happy for the first official field shoot of '09, and lots more to go, and really fine tune this bow.


Great shooting!!! 

-Adam


----------



## south-paaw

X-Ray said:


> well shot my first tournament for the year.
> 536 hunter not too unhappy with that but hopefully it will improve.
> now the field round it was 498 BUT it was a 35 mph wind.. no lie.
> geez if you could get close to the spot it was a miracle.
> there were thunderstorms around and even a tornado 10miles north of where we were shooting and at the same time we were shooting.
> geez.:mg:





PHP:





the Fever makes you do all kinds of crazzzzy things....... good shooting !


----------



## Slim37KS

X-Ray said:


> well shot my first tournament for the year.
> 536 hunter not too unhappy with that but hopefully it will improve.
> now the field round it was 498 BUT it was a 35 mph wind.. no lie.
> geez if you could get close to the spot it was a miracle.
> there were thunderstorms around and even a tornado 10miles north of where we were shooting and at the same time we were shooting.
> geez.:mg:



I was wondering when they were announcing all the warnings if you were out there or not........Bob and I went out and shot a round yesterday at WAI in the wind,(didnt keep score, mainly sighting in a little closer) I shot better yesterday than I did last Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be able to repeat the performance tomorrow night. See ya there!


----------



## WrongdayJ

I had the course to myself today. . .and got to really let the new PSE Shark strech her legs. . .

I tried a new anchoring technique today at the advise of a more experienced Field shooter and MAN what a difference!

I shot a new personal best 538 :banana: (in breezy conditions), and had there not been as much wind as there was today I probably could have topped that!

Thanks to Gary out at the Usery Mountain Range today for the invaluable coaching and advise!

:thumbs_up


----------



## X-Ray

*tuesday league*

shot another 1/2 round of field today. 267 today. 
will get out later this week to shoot again. starting to hold better.


----------



## steve morley

First practice round yeaterday in preps for Field round this weekend, Longbow with woodies scored 175 first round the second round my better half came round to shoot with me and we took our 3 month old baby in the buggy, found that crying babies kill your focus  and only scored 148 on second 14. 

First practice at Field this year so quite pleased with the score, I have European Field Champs to shoot in July so will do some serious practice after the World Bowhunters in Yankton in June.


----------



## Slim37KS

Well went out last night and shot a half round with X Ray, picked up 31 points over last week for a 208, still LOTS of room for improvement especially in holding better on target  gonna work on some of the pointers he gave me this weekend and see if I can pick up another 31 points on Tuesday.


----------



## RchurE

Got out for a half today. I went to get my hunting/3-D bow sighted in for our 3-D shoot next weekend and a couple of buddies and I ended up shooting 14 field targets. 

Ended up with a 257. It was the first outdoor round I've shot with pins in about 14 years. I actually had a really good round going and shot a 16 on the 50 and 17 on the 65. Those two killed me. 

I'm about convinced to shoot pins now since my field half with my target freestyle set up two weeks ago was also a 257, although that's a bit lower than normal. Heck, it felt good not having to twist those knobs all day. :mg:


----------



## sharkred7

Took my new TT SS rest I got from Rchere :darkbeer: slapped it on today and with some half-hindered marks managed a 269 hunter and 268 field half in the breeze. My long marks were considerably short (2-3 yds) but was a beautiful day.
JOhn


----------



## sharkred7

RchurE said:


> Got out for a half today. I went to get my hunting/3-D bow sighted in for our 3-D shoot next weekend and a couple of buddies and I ended up shooting 14 field targets.
> 
> Ended up with a 257. It was the first outdoor round I've shot with pins in about 14 years. I actually had a really good round going and shot a 16 on the 50 and 17 on the 65. Those two killed me.
> 
> I'm about convinced to shoot pins now since my field half with my target freestyle set up two weeks ago was also a 257, although that's a bit lower than normal. Heck, it felt good not having to twist those knobs all day. :mg:


Pins are a lot of fun, takes a lot of work to get it right but you can shoot some good scores with pins if you put in the time
John


----------



## Mr. X-Ring

I shot 2 practice field rounds this week.
Yesterday shot 555 with 73 X and today shot a 552 with 67 X.

I Love my Vantage Elite!


----------



## RchurE

sharkred7 said:


> Took my new TT SS rest I got from Rchere :darkbeer: slapped it on today and with some half-hindered marks managed a 269 hunter and 268 field half in the breeze. My long marks were considerably short (2-3 yds) but was a beautiful day.
> JOhn


That's fine shooting man. Glad I could contribute...:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Shot a half round of practice today on the way back from turkey hunting.. a 271, which is pretty good for me..  :darkbeer:

Oh, and I did 20 the 80... 2 x's..


----------



## Brown Hornet

brace height said:


> Saturdays hunter and todays field round gave me a 528. I shot the 80 yd/wu
> as my practice and 18 it. Came back around for my scoring round and shot a freakin 16:awkward: I will be in the mid to high 530's by state.


Field Tip:

Unless you are someone that drops 19s or 20s the vast majority of the time on the longer targets....even more so on the 80. As you saw that's usually gonna be better then what you get the second time.


----------



## RchurE

RchurE said:


> Got out for a half today. I went to get my hunting/3-D bow sighted in for our 3-D shoot next weekend and a couple of buddies and I ended up shooting 14 field targets.
> 
> Ended up with a 257. It was the first outdoor round I've shot with pins in about 14 years. I actually had a really good round going and shot a 16 on the 50 and 17 on the 65. Those two killed me.
> 
> I'm about convinced to shoot pins now since my field half with my target freestyle set up two weeks ago was also a 257, although that's a bit lower than normal. Heck, it felt good not having to twist those knobs all day. :mg:


Here's a pic of our 80 w/u from Friday. Me and hallboy had 19's on it so I thought I better take a pic of it since I may never do it again with my hunting rig and pins. The real reason we took it though was to send it to DHawk2 so we could rub it in that he was workin' and we were flingin'. 

The first pic is just our 80 and then the second pic is the finished target. Two 19's and a 16 the hard way (Donald smoked the 80 and then lost it on us). It was a little windy as you can tell with all the misses being to the right but I think we faired well. As you can see, every miss was from shorter than 80 :wink:

Oh, one last thing, if anybody ever tells you that the Quickspins create too much drag for the longer distances, I say bull hockey. That was my first time shooting the big 4 inchers and they did juuuuust fine.


----------



## sharkred7

RcherE
I would say with shooting like that you will do fine with pins. In MOST states if you are shooting 530's you have a good chance of winning (and by a good margin), the states with the Tim Ewers pounding out 550's-----not so much LOL

Seriously, consistant 530's with pins is extremely good shooting. Work on gapping and pin setup to find what works best. I used 20 30 40 50 65 for field and 20 30 40 50 60 for hunter (our shoots were 2 dayers and I could change pin setup)

Good luck

John

By the way I was happy with the way the SS worked. Still needs to be tuned and my arrows are to light up front (groups explode after 40 yds, 'specially in the breeze) Weather has been nasty last couple of days


----------



## RchurE

sharkred7 said:


> RcherE
> I would say with shooting like that you will do fine with pins. In MOST states if you are shooting 530's you have a good chance of winning (and by a good margin), the states with the Tim Ewers pounding out 550's-----not so much LOL
> 
> Seriously, consistant 530's with pins is extremely good shooting. Work on gapping and pin setup to find what works best. I used 20 30 40 50 65 for field and 20 30 40 50 60 for hunter (our shoots were 2 dayers and I could change pin setup)
> 
> Good luck
> 
> John
> 
> By the way I was happy with the way the SS worked. Still needs to be tuned and my arrows are to light up front (groups explode after 40 yds, 'specially in the breeze) Weather has been nasty last couple of days


Yeah, I think I can get to 530. Not easily but probably achievable with some practice. I'm using a Spot Hogg Hogg-It Hunter and it's the large guard. In the bright sun the guard is too big for my peep so I'm having a hard time getting centered. I missed a bunch out the top and bottom because of that. I wish I had bought the small guard but I didn't. If I decide to dabble in BHFS with this setup then I may invest in another Hogg-It. 

That picture is definitely not the norm though. I usually average 18 or so on the 80 with my FS rig with the occasional 19 and rare 20. 

Unfortunately I do live in VA so I don't think I'm going to compete with Ewers any time soon. :wink:

Glad the TT SS is working out for you. If they'd put clicks on that rest like the Pro Tuner and make it so you can adjust blade angle they'd have the perfect rest. I've heard of a version that you can adjust the angle on (other than hiking the back end of the rest up of course) but I haven't seen it on the shelves yet.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Shot a field/hunter at one of my favorite courses today... Tuscarora.. :thumb:

The range was in great shape, with the exception of a few targets that had a hunger for my arrows.. them passthrus are tough.. :lol: Shot with Blondstar and her lil ones.. we had a ball, and that stinker Kyle beat us both by one point.. :frusty:

Great shootin Kyle... :thumb: :yo:

I shot poorly, a 253/255, but had fun nonetheless... :cheers: :yo: :couch2:

Dang it was hot.. I was readin 95 on the thermometer as I left to come back home after the shoot.. :flame: :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## short-n-fast

Hung the back 14 friday , and after spring cleaning of the lanes , finally got to shoot a half field ,,268 first time out with my A/C/E's. tuning the marks up , should shoot better next outing


----------



## X-Ray

*Field score*

Shot again yesterday and did ok, except for missetting the sight once. 
 
263 
shot a 15 on the 80 walk up. 
with a miss at 60 yrds.. dang


----------



## RchurE

255 for me yesterday on a field half. Still flingin' with the hunting bow and pins and having a ball with it. 

Hallboy and Dhawk2 made me look bad. I think they had 267 and 264 respectively.


----------



## DHawk2

Yeah I shot a 264 yesterday. I have to say that I am happy with my score even though I did drop some easy points on the last two targets. Pretty sure I shot a 18 on the 45-30 walkup and a 17 on the 45. I could have easily shot a 270 instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, I got to confess - I shot a 264 on Sunday, but talk about dropping some easy points. I did NOT shoot a SINGLE 20 on ANY of the 14 targets. Everything was 18s & 19s. 

Don't know that I've ever shot a half round and not shot a 20 - even on my first time out.


----------



## Slim37KS

Shot again yesterday, best yet and I know it should have been better. Was having issues holding big time. Ended up with a 230 for the half, gotta get some stiffer spined arrows and work on my form a ton more. first time out was a 177,last week was a 208, then a 230 last night, is definitely showing some improvment. 

Patience young grasshopper!


----------



## WrongdayJ

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .I did NOT shoot a SINGLE 20 on ANY of the 14 targets. Everything was 18s & 19s.


Dang Lee. . .what's up with that? Not a single 20. Man that's rough.

Have any idea what was going on that might be effecting your scores like that?


----------



## X Hunter

Had no work today so I headed up to the range early got in a full 28 field 554-71x's


----------



## montigre

*May as well chime in*

I shot a 241 field half in practice yesterday after work and also dropped a couple of easy shots, but I did manage to nail Rattleman’s new KILLER BUNNY (you gotta see that thing) and shoot a solid 16 on the 80 yd walk-up. 

Seems my holding can be a lot more consistent and I’m also working on becoming comfortable shooting a hinge in a field environment—can’t quite settle into it for some reason. Maybe it’s because there’s a more expensive arrow at stake and an easier chance to lose it. 

All in all I suppose it was not a bad half for a newbie on only the 3rd time out, but it’s kinda hard to tell after reading all of your most excellent practice scores.:thumbs_up Sheesh, do I ever have a lot to learn....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WrongdayJ said:


> Dang Lee. . .what's up with that? Not a single 20. Man that's rough.
> 
> Have any idea what was going on that might be effecting your scores like that?


Just kept loosing concentration - on most of the targets, it was the 2nd arrow that missed. I was shooting my "numbered" arrows in order and even tried switching the order to see if it was the arrow. It just boiled down to making a good shot on the first arrow then shooting the 2nd one too quickly. I'm reasonably sure my equipment/setup is at 95+% now, but my mental game is still at only about 75%.


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Had no work today so I headed up to the range early got in a full 28 field 554-71x's


Your slippin'...:wink:


----------



## NCSUarcher

*scores*

Shot my first ever field shoot today and can't wait for the next one.
Shot a 254 on half field, 254 on half hunter, then a 282 on half animal. Had fun and gave myself room to improve.


----------



## IGluIt4U

NCSUarcher said:


> Shot my first ever field shoot today and can't wait for the next one.
> Shot a 254 on half field, 254 on half hunter, then a 282 on half animal. Had fun and gave myself room to improve.


Excellent shooting for a first time out.. :thumb: :cheers:

Welcome to the addiction.. :archer:


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Scores*

Thanks and Thanks, I don't think I needed another addiction though, oh well!!


----------



## Spoon13

NCSUarcher said:


> Thanks and Thanks, I don't think I needed another addiction though, oh well!!


YOUR WELCOME!!!! Told ya it was fun. 

I had a blast shooting my first Field rounds of 2009. Introduced my boy NCSUarcher to Field and shot a PB on the first half at 268 and fell apart miss setting my sight not once, but twice. Shot 261 on the second half with TWO 16s. Just got go pay more attention. 

I got to see my Field friends for the first time since indoors. All the usual suspects were there. I'm really looking forward to going back tomorrow fir some more. I smell a 270 half out there.


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Your slippin'...:wink:


Laid up a 556 today gonna go try again in the mornin


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Laid up a 556 today gonna go try again in the mornin


Good luck today Brad - sorry it didn't work out for you to come to DCWC, but that is understandable!!!

Just don't "forget" us rank amateurs once you make that 560.


----------



## Prag Jr

Shot my first 70 meter FITA today. Scored a 157 with two Xs.


----------



## Moparmatty

Shot a blistering 519 today. ukey:


----------



## Midgiemoon

I shot a 400 today, and my 16 year old son shot a 443 at the MFAA shoot in Granby, MA. This was our fist one ever, outdoors, and we had a great time. The scores will be going up up up if our indoor results this winter tell us anything. We loved the 55 yarder over the ravine, and the 35 yard fan shots upt he hill. The 80 yard down hill walkup, well, I'll get it next time!


----------



## rudeman

I shot a 515 at the same place Midgiemoon shot at, Granby. It's my personal best so, given it's the first shoot of the season, I'm very happy!!!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

Shot a new personal best (528) yesterday at the dogwood annual in Sherwood. I didn't get to make it out today to see if it was good enough to place in BHFS, but I had a great time shooting with X hunter and Ron Meadows. Ron had some equipment problems early but stayed on the course to offer encouragement and entertainment. These are two great guys that keep it fun.


----------



## sharkred7

Went out sat. with some suspect marks to the first field shoot on the year. Just set up my nanos with heavier pts and tried to get sight marks the day before in 20 mph winds! They were a little off, had to add a 8 to 10 clicks on every thing and still managed a 265 field half. Every thing was low, if I got the first one in, the target was fine

So now I have some new sight marks and I am ready to tear up the hunter half. Half way through (and shooting well) I snag my new TT SS rest that I was really diggin' on my sweat shirt. Didn't think much of it, untill my first shot at 50 hit the 3/4 line:mg: Checked sight setting, good fire another, same place. Drop yardage, still high. Shot a 16 on the 50, then a 17 on the 58, and a 17 on the 70. I ended up adding 5 yds to my marks.

So I ended up with a 260 hunter half. Its all good, had a great time shooting with my kids. My 11 year old shot a 503 in his first field shoot.

John


----------



## josh_X_wny

My wife an I went to our first field shoot ever yesterday at the Rochester Bowhunters club in NY. Weather was perfect and course was in great shape. We shot with to great guys who showed us the ropes of the field round. My wife and I are shooting at a very similar level and managed to tie on over all score but she smoked me on X's.

We ended up with 529's for our first field round, which we were happy with. I was thinking if we were in the 515 range it would be a sucess for the first time but I'll take it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Shot a new personal best (528) yesterday at the dogwood annual in Sherwood. I didn't get to make it out today to see if it was good enough to place in BHFS, but I had a great time shooting with X hunter and Ron Meadows. Ron had some equipment problems early but stayed on the course to offer encouragement and entertainment. These are two great guys that keep it fun.


Way to go Dean - I can see that you're going to be another VA to have to contend with! And, yes, Brad & Ron and 2 great guys to hang with!

I shot a new PB on Sunday at the DCWC Extravaganza - shot a 522 (5 points over my previous PB of 517).


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Shot my first 70 meter FITA today. Scored a 157 with two Xs.


For some reason, I'm beginning to think that you might like the FITA better than all that strolling thru the woods in a Field round. 

BTW folks - she talked about those 2 X's all the way home on Sunday.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> For some reason, I'm beginning to think that you might like the FITA better than all that strolling thru the woods in a Field round.
> 
> BTW folks - she talked about those 2 X's all the way home on Sunday.


BTW folks~ Prag was too scared to even try the FITA!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> BTW folks~ Prag was too scared to even try the FITA!


Not counting "practice" shots, I launched 252 arrows on Sat. & Sun. We'll meet on the FITA course soon - just you wait. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13

Spoon13 said:


> I smell a 270 half out there.


Well I smelled it but couldn't quite narrow down exactly where it was. :frusty:

I knew I left a bunch of points on the front Saturday so I went there first to exact my revenge. Found several of them but couldn't quite get all of them. Tied my PB with another 268. Shot a 19 on the 80 yd walk up, missing the 50.(I'm sure nobody else has ever done that!!)

Got a quick bite to eat and out on the back to try and scrape a few more points out of it. Well, I guess fatigue was starting to set in. You know us chewies aren't used to shooting more than 40-50 arrows at a time. Shot a 262 half to finish with a 530 for the day. I can't really get mad with a 529 and a 530 for my first two rounds of the year but I know I still left points out there. Just gotta keep working I guess. 

No matter what though, I had a BLAST!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Well I smelled it but couldn't quite narrow down exactly where it was. :frusty:
> 
> I knew I left a bunch of points on the front Saturday so I went there first to exact my revenge. Found several of them but couldn't quite get all of them. Tied my PB with another 268. Shot a 19 on the 80 yd walk up, missing the 50.(I'm sure nobody else has ever done that!!)
> 
> Got a quick bite to eat and out on the back to try and scrape a few more points out of it. Well, I guess fatigue was starting to set in. You know us chewies aren't used to shooting more than 40-50 arrows at a time. Shot a 262 half to finish with a 530 for the day. I can't really get mad with a 529 and a 530 for my first two rounds of the year but I know I still left points out there. Just gotta keep working I guess.
> 
> No matter what though, I had a BLAST!!!


Spork - I mean Spoon - I brought my score cards home with me and want to "plot" where I left points on the range. Hopefully that will help me know what distances to practice on. I know some points were left due to my longer distance marks being "hot". Lost track of how many times I heard someone say "just out at 12 o'clock". :sad:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

pragmatic_lee said:


> I shot a new PB on Sunday at the DCWC Extravaganza - shot a 522 (5 points over my previous PB of 517).


Congratulations to you as well Lee. Sounds like you all had a great time this weekend. I'm getting ready to take a look at the pictures posted above.


----------



## bowpro34

*Field Archery*

I shot my first field shoot yesterday and had a blast! Thanks to some very friendly archers at Gold-n Grain, they showed us the ropes and one of them even shot the first half with us. Shot a 505 with 29 x's. Next time I'll take more than 4 matching arrows. The point pulled out of one and I had to improvise with a different size arrow. 

Despite the arrow problem and a brand new bow, I had a great time and will be returning! I managed to shoot a 20-2x on the 60yd. Lots of room for improvement and luckily there wasn't much wind for my first time out.


----------



## X-Ray

*Scores*

SHOT WED AND THUR AFTER WORK.
267 269
CAN'T SEEM TO BREAK THE 270 MARK.
:mg:


----------



## Slim37KS

Well, Im still improving, went out yesterday and shot a half round and picked up another 30pnts for a personal best thus far of 238......had several screw ups on targets I have had waaaay better scores on in the past......Gonna try to get back out again this week for another 1/2, but its a busy week so it may not be until Friday.:sad:


----------



## RchurE

It appears that I'm now a 530 shooter and that's just it. I can't break over the hump to save me. Shot a round with my FS rig today (put the pins bow up) and ended up at 266.

I was down 5 points after 8 targets and then put together a string of 18's and blew it all to pieces.

Oh well. At least I'm consistent. I've been shooting 264-267 halves now for two years.


----------



## DHawk2

Well RchurE if I can shoot a 520 or better this weekend I guess I will have to be satisfied. My first 28 field round I just managed a 516 but that was by myself and I was rushing it. I would like to even hit 530 on the hunter round this Saturday. Just hope the rain holds off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RchurE

You're there already man. You shot 264 I think last time we shot so that's 528 pace. I think you'll hit 530 before you know it if not this weekend. Most score a little higher on the Hunter rounds anyway. Lots of walk-ups (although I think the "average" distance may be a little longer). 

You really need to get my Evolution and shoot it a little bit. I think I could work with you for about 15 minutes with that release and you'd be spanking me more than you have been.


----------



## DHawk2

I hope to do well for me this weekend. If not still better than working on the yard!
The Evolution is probably the only other release I would be interested in. I like my Pro Advantage but I don't really use any back tension. If I could only get my left arm to stay still I would be in there!


----------



## RchurE

DHawk2 said:


> I hope to do well for me this weekend. If not still better than working on the yard!
> The Evolution is probably the only other release I would be interested in. I like my Pro Advantage but I don't really use any back tension. If I could only get my left arm to stay still I would be in there!


The Evo makes shooting correctly so easy. Once you learn to execute it correctly it will make you execute any release better. Now obviously it won't make you perfect (just look at me), but I am getting much better execution with my other release after using the Evo from time to time. PM me or text me for more details if you want. I'm on evenings this week so I'm shooting during the mornings.


----------



## DHawk2

Sounds good...I'll get with you.
Thanks!


----------



## RchurE

Wow! What a beautiful day here today. 

I got out this morning for a full 28 for the first time this year. Guess what I ended up with... yep 530 exactly. All Field targets, 264 the first half and 266 the second half. My consistency is just uncanny at this point. 

2 years ago this month I shot my first full 28 target field round since getting back into archery and that day I shot a 529. It's unbelievable that no matter what I do form wise, execution wise, or equipment wise, I can't muster more than a point or two above my average. I'll shoot a target that I normally do badly on and 20 it and then two targets later I'll shoot a bad score on one I normally 20. 

Oh well, mama said they'd be days like that...she never said there'd be this many though :wink:


----------



## X-Ray

*Yesterday's score*

276 for a half! My personal best. 
a new bow every once in awhile helps! :darkbeer:


----------



## RchurE

X-Ray said:


> 276 for a half! My personal best.
> a new bow every once in awhile helps! :darkbeer:


Nice half man. That's smokin'!!!


----------



## Short Draw

524 with 47 x's. Course is wide open- not a tree in sight- and a lot of wind. About 10 points off my average from last year.


----------



## fuelracerpat

*Barebow score*

Shot a 483 Saturday at the Red River Bowmen range in Shreveport, La.
This was the Dean Brown Memorial SYWAT tourney. NFAA barebow.


----------



## Scott.Barrett

At the regional for North Florida...

All for 14 targets...

Field - 260....forgot to shoot 1 arrow...
Animal - 283
Hunter - 255....had problems with the fans, notably getting pushed in the back on two!

Overall, new personal bests for all of three and I definitely can find more points in all of them! State Championship is in 6 days!!!!!

SB


----------



## X-Ray

*half score*



RchurE said:


> Nice half man. That's smokin'!!!


thanks been working at it for awhile nice to see things come together. 
shot a tournament this weekend and my rest moved on me so I chased the sight all weekend. got it fixed now. will let you know what I shoot this week.


----------



## Mr. X-Ring

Scott.Barrett said:


> At the regional for North Florida...
> 
> All for 14 targets...
> 
> Field - 260....forgot to shoot 1 arrow...
> Animal - 283
> Hunter - 255....had problems with the fans, notably getting pushed in the back on two!
> 
> Overall, new personal bests for all of three and I definitely can find more points in all of them! State Championship is in 6 days!!!!!
> 
> SB


Looks like I'll have some competition in "A" Class at the State!

Good shooting Scott!


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Mr. X-Ring said:


> Looks like I'll have some competition in "A" Class at the State!
> 
> Good shooting Scott!


Thanks...you didn't do too bad yourself!

That's my biggest question right now...I'm right on the line of being a AA shooter and am wondering if it is time to try to move up or stay in A class....

SB


----------



## Brown Hornet

Scott.Barrett said:


> Thanks...you didn't do too bad yourself!
> 
> That's my biggest question right now...I'm right on the line of being a AA shooter and am wondering if it is time to try to move up or stay in A class....
> 
> SB


That is a question you don't get to answer....your scores at the end of the day do.....

If you are making the choice....that's when that ugly word comes up that 3Ders get called....:zip:


----------



## archerpap

Shot a 556/73 yesterday. PB in X count. Missed the first 2 on the 53YD walk up in hunter, and 80-70 on the field. Didn't have solid marks and cut just a tad bit much. Took a little bit, but finally got into the mid 50's with a new bow. Now today I put new strings on it, so hopefully it wont happen all over again!!


----------



## X Hunter

archerpap said:


> Shot a 556/73 yesterday. PB in X count. Missed the first 2 on the 53YD walk up in hunter, and 80-70 on the field. Didn't have solid marks and cut just a tad bit much. Took a little bit, but finally got into the mid 50's with a new bow. Now today I put new strings on it, so hopefully it wont happen all over again!!


I know how ya feel shot two 556's and then set up a whole nother breed of bow!!! Gonna try and make it through a whole round with it this weekend


----------



## DHawk2

X Hunter said:


> I know how ya feel shot two 556's and then set up a whole nother breed of bow!!! Gonna try and make it through a whole round with it this weekend


What "breed of bow" are you trying out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet

DHawk2 said:


> What "breed of bow" are you trying out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He stuck his hand up the Apple Tree...and plucked one of the latest and greatest shinny Apples :wink:


----------



## Short Draw

264/18X

Dad Gum 17 on the 45 yarder!!!


----------



## DHawk2

Brown Hornet said:


> He stuck his hand up the Apple Tree...and plucked one of the latest and greatest shinny Apples :wink:


I think he will be very happy with an "apple". I have a VP and like it a lot. My buddy shoots a VE and likes it very much. He shot with X Hunter in the 08 Indoor Nationals shoot off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet

DHawk2 said:


> I think he will be very happy with an "apple". I have a VP and like it a lot. My buddy shoots a VE and likes it very much. He shot with X Hunter in the 08 Indoor Nationals shoot off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know he is happy with it....I just got off the phone with him....:wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> He stuck his hand up the Apple Tree...and plucked one of the latest and greatest shinny Apples :wink:


Took my Apple and cleaned a half today 280-34X's


----------



## tabarch

x hunter said:


> took my apple and cleaned a half today 280-34x's


You keep that up and I won't bet you a crispie, good shooting Brad but don't use it all up during the week save some for Sat.:darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter

tabarch said:


> You keep that up and I won't bet you a crispie, good shooting Brad but don't use it all up during the week save some for Sat.:darkbeer:


Gotta shoot the strings in I put on Monday evening though!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

tabarch said:


> You keep that up and I won't bet you a crispie, good shooting Brad but don't use it all up during the week save some for Sat.:darkbeer:


Don't you know that you don't use them up shooting an Apple...:wink:


----------



## PET

Got out today to get ready for the Mid Atlantic, I'm shooting Senior A FS. I put up a 541 but only 58x, I got tired around target 23 and dropped a couple I should have had. Not unhappy with my results though. I was in the mid 530's for the longest time but the now I seem to be shooting better. I always thought if I could only shoot 540 I would be happy but now I want 550. Not sure If I will ever get their but I will keep trying.


----------



## Brown Hornet

PET said:


> Got out today to get ready for the Mid Atlantic, I'm shooting Senior A FS. I put up a 541 but only 58x, I got tired around target 23 and dropped a couple I should have had. Not unhappy with my results though. I was in the mid 530's for the longest time but the now I seem to be shooting better. I always thought if I could only shoot 540 I would be happy but now I want 550. Not sure If I will ever get their but I will keep trying.


You got to 540 didn't you.......


----------



## tabarch

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't you know that you don't use them up shooting an Apple...:wink:


unless your using one of those GREEN APPLES it's probably goning to rot on you by the time you get to the weekend.:lol3::greenwithenvy:


----------



## DHawk2

Well I wasn't going to post it but I shot a whopping 509 last Saturday on a Hunter round. I know I can do better for the simple fact that I had two 0's! First one came on the 16th target, 28yd fan, where I shot 3 arrows into 1 target instead of 2 each. The other came just 2 targets later, 64yd walk up, where on my last shot my release went off mid draw and the arrow went over the target. I should be a 525-530 shooter anyway with my half round scores. 
My biggest problem in shooting is the fact that I can't cover the dot with my pin. I drop below it and start moving all over the place. Once it gets down there I can't get it back on the dot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Man

hey xhunter, if your shootin the apple i'm not showing up at nationals. I can't even beat you with the "claw".


----------



## archerpap

X Hunter said:


> Took my Apple and cleaned a half today 280-34X's


Nice shooting Brad. Maybe we'll get paired up together again, this time at outdoor nationals. I was out shooting my new strings in, when like a dumb *****, I launched a pro tour at 40YDS, and I was set for 80YDS. It may become a permanent figure in the brush behind the butts. Don't know if I want to deal with the briars, ticks and poison to get it when I got a brand new dozen sitting here, and each one is screaming "shoot me, shoot me"!


----------



## X Hunter

Rain Man said:


> hey xhunter, if your shootin the apple i'm not showing up at nationals. I can't even beat you with the "claw".


Oh yea my hand has been in the apple tree and it had an adVANTAGE over my previous setup... No more random fliers unless i actally shoot it out!!!



archerpap said:


> Nice shooting Brad. Maybe we'll get paired up together again, this time at outdoor nationals. I was out shooting my new strings in, when like a dumb *****, I launched a pro tour at 40YDS, and I was set for 80YDS. It may become a permanent figure in the brush behind the butts. Don't know if I want to deal with the briars, ticks and poison to get it when I got a brand new dozen sitting here, and each one is screaming "shoot me, shoot me"!


I know all about bustin up the PROtours shot a 64ydr for 54 the other day.... There's one for the scrap pile about 3" shorter than the rest!!!!


----------



## archerpap

Tied a PB with a 558 today, but manged to clean my first field round, however the first arrow on the hunter round was out. Overall, I had a good day!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Horrible weekend at the State Field....

Got there Saturday and had a contact lens fall out on the way to the shoot. Put a new one in and headed out to my target. Every time went to shoot, I was seeing 3 or 4 dots and sometimes nothing but a blur! Left eye was fine though....finally figured out that my right eye lens was in backwards so I got that replaced and could finally see after 3 targets!!!

Once I could see, I notice that I was always hitting low. This continued for about the next 20 targets before a fellow shooter asked me if my hand was slipping because of the humidity....new lesson learned! Sight marks started working again, but then it started raining! It was just not a good day....and the animal round was not pretty....

Only 4 of us in the "A" class and I was in 4th and down by 11 points going into Hunter round today. Ended up shooting a 530 and got into 3rd place, so a little bit of redemption but a lot of great expectations shot....

There's always next year!

Much thanks to Big Daddy Russ for the non-skid tape that saved my shoot today! Fellow Freestyle Overweight class helping each other out!

SB


----------



## X-Ray

*shot a half tonight*

shot a 277 half for hunter today. that is my personal best on a hunter round. 
was going to shoot a second half but the skeeters were tearing us up! :mg:
will shoot again tomorrow.


----------



## RchurE

Finally broke 270 today. Shot 14 hunter targets and ended up with a 271. Things are looking up. My shots are breaking quicker and cleaner and my scores are showing it. Now if I can get to that 270 mark on the field targets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowpro34

RchurE said:


> Finally broke 270 today. Shot 14 hunter targets and ended up with a 271. Things are looking up. My shots are breaking quicker and cleaner and my scores are showing it. Now if I can get to that 270 mark on the field targets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm new to field but not archery. Why is it so much easier to shoot hunter targets? The first time ever shooting a half hunter round I shot 269. I haven't been within 7 or 8 points of that on a field course. I guess its just easier for me to hold on the single spot.


----------



## IGluIt4U

bowpro34 said:


> I'm new to field but not archery. Why is it so much easier to shoot hunter targets? The first time ever shooting a half hunter round I shot 269. I haven't been within 7 or 8 points of that on a field course. I guess its just easier for me to hold on the single spot.


I think it varies with different archers, depending on what their scope/lens sight configuration is... if you shoot a mark on your lens, it's probably easier to shoot the hunter faces, but I shoot an Xview, like a truspot, and I do better it seems on the field faces.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## RchurE

I think it's easier because of all the walk-ups. Their are a couple of targets that are harder for me like the 32 fan for instance and the bunny is a little tougher since you shoot all 4 at 11 instead of walking on up. But for the most part you get to scoot up on a lot of them. Ironically, I haven't missed a bunny yet this year and I've shot the 32 fan twice now and have a 19 and a 20. I usually 18 that sucker most every time.

Like the 60 on field is 4 arrows at that distance. On the hunter round you shoot one at 58 and then walk up but at the same size dot. Same on the 65, field is all 4 there but hunter you walk up closer but at the same size dot. 

To some it don't make much difference but to me the walk ups pick me up a few points.

The 53 w/u gets me pretty bad too.


----------



## X-Ray

*Field vs hunter*

You shoot longer distances in field. lots of walk ups for hunter It gives you confidence on your closer shots. In field you will shoot 4 at the same distances, with a few walk ups. if you shoot a 65 you shoot all at 65.


----------



## Huey04

I shoot a 5 pin sight and find the field half much easier since there are more visible rings on the target to use as a reference for my hold off. I always have at least 5 or 6 points more on the field half.


----------



## red1691

*Illusion!*



bowpro34 said:


> I'm new to field but not archery. Why is it so much easier to shoot hunter targets? The first time ever shooting a half hunter round I shot 269. I haven't been within 7 or 8 points of that on a field course. I guess its just easier for me to hold on the single spot.


On the Hunter target the White aimming dot Looks Bigger being the rest of the target is Black. Illusion!! Set a Field and a Hunter face on the same target butt, step back to the proper yardage, The Black aimming dot on the Field face has the outer 3 ring that makes the 5 spot look smaller, But it is the same size as the white one! Illusion your mind thinks it's a larger dot and you relax a little more on the Hunter round! At least that my 2 cents, my hunter round is all ways higher. And yes there is a lot more walk up targets too!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

I think most score higher on the hunter because the avg shot is closer...a lot of people also find the target easier to aim on. 

I tend to hold a touch better on the hunter face....but I prefer to field round...less moving. I can settle in easier on the field round....


----------



## IGluIt4U

Well, went down this morning late and spent about 4hrs behind one of the hinges that Hornet so graciously loaned me and made some headway. 

This morning early on, I was still pretty sure I'd sneak out my trigger to shoot with tomorrow, but.. thanks to some pointers from a few of the shooters down there (thanks Bees.. ) I made enough progress to feel like I may just be able to shoot with the hinge well enough tomorrow after less than a week of practicing with it, to at least not kill anyone.. (don't you say a word Montigre.. :nono: ) just ribbin, she saw me launch a perfectly good ACC this morning and helped me try to locate it afterwards... she found what was left of it...   At that point, it was gonna be trigger tomorrow for SURE!! :chortle: :chortle:

But ol Bees gave me a few pointers, yes.. he's actually still alive, I saw him in person, with my own two eyes.. :lol: and it helped me a lot... to the point where I could actually get some halfway decent shots the majority of the time. Course, tomorrow may be a whole different story, but.. I'm gonna make the commitment and leave the trigger home alone tomorrow.. See Y'all at the Gold Cup.. :cheers: :darkbeer: :couch2:

I may lose a few points on my average, but I ain't in the runnin for a silver bowl this year anyway..


----------



## Bees

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, went down this morning late and spent about 4hrs behind one of the hinges that Hornet so graciously loaned me and made some headway.
> 
> This morning early on, I was still pretty sure I'd sneak out my trigger to shoot with tomorrow, but.. thanks to some pointers from a few of the shooters down there (thanks Bees.. ) I made enough progress to feel like I may just be able to shoot with the hinge well enough tomorrow after less than a week of practicing with it, to at least not kill anyone.. (don't you say a word Montigre.. :nono: ) just ribbin, she saw me launch a perfectly good ACC this morning and helped me try to locate it afterwards... she found what was left of it...   At that point, it was gonna be trigger tomorrow for SURE!! :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> But ol Bees gave me a few pointers, yes.. he's actually still alive, I saw him in person, with my own two eyes.. :lol: and it helped me a lot... to the point where I could actually get some halfway decent shots the majority of the time. Course, tomorrow may be a whole different story, but.. I'm gonna make the commitment and leave the trigger home alone tomorrow.. See Y'all at the Gold Cup.. :cheers: :darkbeer: :couch2:
> 
> I may lose a few points on my average, but I ain't in the runnin for a silver bowl this year anyway..


sticky yep I'm still alive, in spite of all the Digital TV conversion work. the trick is with the hinge is to get where your bad ones are acceptable, cause your good ones are really good. Keep your eye on the big picture and by this time next year you will be scoring a lot higher. just don't give up. 
good luck tomorrow, you do wear green when you shoot in the forest don't you???


----------



## IGluIt4U

Bees said:


> sticky yep I'm still alive, in spite of all the Digital TV conversion work. the trick is with the hinge is to get where your bad ones are acceptable, cause your good ones are really good. Keep your eye on the big picture and by this time next year you will be scoring a lot higher. just don't give up.
> good luck tomorrow, you do wear green when you shoot in the forest don't you???


 Thanks man and no.. my colors are red and black..   :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks man and no.. my colors are red and black..   :chortle:





PHP:





shuuurrreeee....:wink:
:lol:

good luck with the release ! ... ( make sure BH has his camera for those candid " smacked myself in the mouth " threads... heheheheee )

im thinking about bt-release within the next few months.... ohh boy !


----------



## xring1

*557 91x*

congrats to WV ARCHERY CHAMP (aka mayor) Tony Harris of Dorothy WV set a new range record of 557 with 91x .at Wythe Bowhunters today. I knew once you smartened up & martined up the scores would come back


----------



## xring1

*sorry*

sorry that was a 557 72x dont know where I came up with 93 but thats still verry impressive!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Not that it amounts to a "hill of beans" to anyone else since I was shooting by myself, but I did manage to pull out a new PB on Tue 6/03. Uped my previous PB for a half from 264 to 267.


----------



## mag41vance

My last 3 halves. Hunter FS class
264 field, 265 hunter, 266 field.
I am working with a new sight. I went to a Sure Lok Sure-Loc QCI 5 pin Sight .010 fibers. Besides the level being an obscure mess, the sight is nice.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not that it amounts to a "hill of beans" to anyone else since I was shooting by myself, but I did manage to pull out a new PB on Tue 6/03. Uped my previous PB for a half from 264 to 267.


Good shootin Lee.. :thumb: :cheers: I seem to shoot better when I'm alone just practicing.. now to figure out how to translate that to scored rounds.. :noidea:


----------



## X-Ray

*Hunter half*

shot a 271 on the hunter half yesterday quite a bit of wind and one mis set of my sight


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Good shootin Lee.. :thumb: :cheers: I seem to shoot better when I'm alone just practicing.. now to figure out how to translate that to scored rounds.. :noidea:


Thanks Sticky - now the real question is: "Can I do it again this afternoon, and tomorrow, and the next day, etc."


----------



## slowbowin12

549 at walton park last sunday in bhfs


----------



## mag41vance

slowbowin12 said:


> 549 at walton park last sunday in bhfs



Pretty good pin & gap shooting there!:shade:


----------



## slowbowin12

mag41vance said:


> Pretty good pin & gap shooting there!:shade:


I have to shoot with Ewers and Tyree they are locals here, so most of the time 549 aint good enough.


----------



## rtyree136

Scott you are already there. My best field round is 550. Your 549 is smok`n.


----------



## mag41vance

slowbowin12 said:


> I have to shoot with Ewers and Tyree they are locals here, so most of the time 549 aint good enough.


 Don't complain about shooting with those guys. They bring out the best in you. My experience shooting with them was enjoyable and found them to be very helpful and encouraging. I hope to shoot beside them again sometime.

The last 3 halves I have shot scores lower than my previous 3.

My last 3 halves I shot with a newcomer to target archery, and I believe I backed up a bit because of that. Not his fault, I just need to shoot within myself and to my ability. 
It sounds like you are well on your way shooting 549 with pins. Keep it up!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Sticky - now the real question is: "Can I do it again this afternoon, and tomorrow, and the next day, etc."


Well, I guess I and 3 others know the answer to that question


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I guess I and 3 others know the answer to that question


Ruh Roh.... :mg: :lol:


----------



## ohio34

Shot a 524 in the bowhunter class, definately room for inprovement.


----------



## Slim37KS

*Still a work in Progress*

Well, Ive finally made it up to where Im averaging 240 a half, still errors I have to work on......1 is letting down when I cant get steady instead of trying to force it. Went out Thursday night and Robin Hooded an arrow on the second target at 30 yrds both were dead on X's  2 weeks ago I did the same thing at 20  enuff of that, arrows arent cheap LOL! But at least Im improving.


----------



## RchurE

525 at Bearcreek Saturday. I set my sight wrong once. First time I've did that in many moons. I jinxed myself earlier in the day when I made a comment to DHawk2 about shooting the wrong target. Overall I was happy though cause I shot a pretty good half the second go around. I shot a 257 the first half with that mis-set sight and for some reason it took me forever to get loose. Shot 268 the second. I felt that second half was better than the score showed though because I had two 17's which kill ya quickly. It could have easily been a 271-273 had I just kept my head out of the clouds the whole way through. Great weather and we had a ball. 

It was really cool because we had several groups on the range. Field is on its way back around here, at least a little bit anyway.


----------



## DHawk2

Well I shot an "awsome" 509 Saturday at Bear Creek! I shot with RchurE, Hallboy and another one of our buddies. Had a good time despite the score and the fact that I was having lower back pains ALL DAY!


Since I didn't get enough abuse on Saturday, Hallboy, Phelps and I went to Wytheville, VA to shoot on Sunday. This time I posted a big 512 with a missed target(went off about half draw).

We should have seen this day coming at the start. Went to the practice butts, and I let a couple go at the 50. Knew I made a decent shot but couldn't see the arrows. They both passed through the celser(?) targets because the mat behind it had fallen down. One of my buddies didn't move his sightbar all the way out so when he let one go at the 60 it hit the 4x4 above the target.

On the second target, Hallboy shot all around the dot but didn't hit it. This is very unusual for him. On the 3rd target he was hitting high right. He checked his sights and the scope and come loose! We stopped and spent the next 30min getting him fixed and sighted back in. 

Well like I said before I had my release go off on me in mid draw and sent one over the target. Luckily for me there was a hill behind the target so I didn't loose the arrow.

We all three were have a fit with the target butts! The arrows kept passing through the celser bails and getting stuck in the belt behind them. I bet we spent an hour total just pulling arrows! In fact Phelps had 3 arrows get the points pulled out of them. He had to go back to the car and get some more arrows just to finish the round, still had about 8 targets to shoot.

Despite all the trouble that was had, Phelps managed to tie the course record of 557. He actually beat the record on X's with 89. The other guy had a 557-72X's

I liked the course layout but HATED the target butts! I think it is safe to say that Sunday's trip to Wytheville will be my last.


----------



## X-Ray

*hunter score*

shot last night and things weren't quite right 
267 on a half.. going to Yankton this weekend so we shall see what I score in the new round. :darkbeer:


----------



## mag41vance

Shot a 257 hunter half last week. I gapped 38yds on what should have been 48 on a walk up, and shot a 0 but came back with a 15 & 3x's. Still it was the first time I have shot below 264 in a half for a while. I shot a full round 530 Saturday morning, and had 4 17's on the card. one of those on the 28fan. Ironically I 20-3xed the 30 and 19-2x on the 32fan. Go figure. I shot a poor round giving up too much on normally sure fire 20's for 18's. I won't reach my goal average of 540 if I can't clean up that mess. 4 17's in a round is a kiss of score-death.


----------



## mag41vance

Shot a 267 in the field half of our club summer league yesterday. No 17's on the card. Shot a 19 2x on the 80y walk up. (missed the 70 x's on the 80&60)
I 4xed the 30yarder , then I dropped 1 on the 25 yard target. Like missing a 3' eagle putt. 
I shoot 5 fixed pin set-up.
I love this stuff!


----------



## X Hunter

Rain finnaly subsided long enough to get a half in after work today 279 with my miss on the 50


----------



## kjwhfsd

Shot a 543 Field round for practice. Think my shooting is back now if I can just keep my head from messing it up I'll be fine.


----------



## PET

Got out on Wed and shot a 536 in the drizzle. Getting ready for the Nationals Senior Freestyle. I know I can shoot low 540's but even that won't get it done their. But I love shooting competition and going to shoots with my wife.
I did win 1st flight at the mid's that was unexpected when they called my name. I'm hoping to reach the 550 mark before the end of summer.


----------



## camoham

darned 493 on my first field shoot in the lovely humidity filled indiana.

really wanted 7 more points added to that............but i think i know how to get them now.

camoham


----------



## montigre

Shot a 492 field round today—working my way up to tackle that first big hurdle—500.:ninja:

...Got my eyes on it good now!!! :wink:


----------



## X-Ray

*field and hunter*

shot a 274 field and 272 hunter for halves.


----------



## mag41vance

Stuck on 267. Hunter Half


----------



## 3dshooter80

Shot my best score ever on a half last night.... 275!! It felt really good to know that I have improved that much. I average around 268-270, but everything clicked last night at Durham County Wildlife Club shooting with Jarlicker and Pragmatic Lee and Good Ole Boy.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> Shot my best score ever on a half last night.... 275!! It felt really good to know that I have improved that much. I average around 268-270, but everything clicked last night at Durham County Wildlife Club shooting with Jarlicker and Pragmatic Lee and Good Ole Boy.


Great shooting Chad - glad I was there to witness it!!


----------



## X Hunter

Getting the kinks hammered out of the Apple cleaned my 3rd half with it yesterday


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Getting the kinks hammered out of the Apple cleaned my 3rd half with it yesterday


Too bad, you won't be on the Hill with it.


----------



## PET

*correct me if I'm wrong*

I don't think anyone has ever shot a perfect hunter and field in competition.
I know of some 560 hunter and field rounds but not both in the same shoot. If so let me know who it was, but be sure and don't guess.


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Too bad, you won't be on the Hill with it.


Yea i wanted to go but i aint made of money so i'll take going to natioals over the Hill any day


----------



## X Hunter

PET said:


> I don't think anyone has ever shot a perfect hunter and field in competition.
> I know of some 560 hunter and field rounds but not both in the same shoot. If so let me know who it was, but be sure and don't guess.


It has been done but never at nationals and that the only shoot where records can be set or broken


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

X Hunter said:


> It has been done but never at nationals and that the only shoot where records can be set or broken


560 Hunter rounds have been shot in the Nationals, not many but I know that Jesse and Dave have done it in the Nationals. I think that maybe Terry Ragsdale has done it also. 560 Field rounds have never been shot in the Outdoor Nationals. Jesse shot a 559 last year in Yankton and missed a bunny shot. I have a feeling that this year the 560 Field round will be shot.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## bigtruckerd

*my first round*

I shot my first ever field round today 517. I will say it is very different form what I am used to. I will see if I can improve on it in my hunter round tom.
I think next time I might back the limbs down just a little bit. I am tired.


----------



## mag41vance

*two personal bests*

271 field half with 33 x's and a 275 Hunter with 30 x's for a best ever 546 & 63 x's.
I don't understand why I gap the hunter yardages better than the 5 yard slot Field targets.

Parker Shooting Star @ 66 lbs
Shooting 5 fixed pins. Sure Loc QVC .010
Truball Cyclone release

Old Golden Ken premier with a Dave Cousins "perfect Blade"
Easton 400 Light Speed 3D @ 29" (264FPS)


----------



## mag41vance

From my Club summer league shoot 272 Field Half w 30x's





Parker Shooting Star @ 66 lbs
Shooting 5 fixed pins. Sure Loc QVC .010
Truball Cyclone release

Old Golden Ken premier with a Dave Cousins "Best blade .010"
Easton 400 Light Speed 3D @ 29" (264FPS)


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

*my best half.*

I shot my second best score ever today, a 526 on the hunter faces shooting BHFS. I was shooting in Wytheville, VA. There were only 4 of us shooting but the weather was great. It stopped raining before we started shooting and never made it out of the 60's. No bugs until the last 6 targets or so. 

The second half is a new personal best, 270.


----------



## Krys1313

*My Best Half*

I shot my best half this afternoon at the hilbilly shoot in Cumberland MD. I shot a 249. I was so excited!!:wink:


----------



## Rattleman

Krys1313 said:


> I shot my best half this afternoon at the hilbilly shoot in Cumberland MD. I shot a 249. I was so excited!!:wink:


Thats my girl, great shootin, by the way what ever happened to that new name they came up with on hill yesterday?? Wasn't it something like PORN QUEEN??


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rattleman said:


> Thats my girl, great shootin, by the way what ever happened to that new name they came up with on hill yesterday?? Wasn't it something like PORN QUEEN??


:chortle:

Why is her peep backwards?:noidea:


----------



## Krys1313

Rattleman said:


> Thats my girl, great shootin, by the way what ever happened to that new name they came up with on hill yesterday?? Wasn't it something like PORN QUEEN??



No No my new Nickname should now show up in my Signature OREO


----------



## IGluIt4U

Krys1313 said:


> I shot my best half this afternoon at the hilbilly shoot in Cumberland MD. I shot a 249. I was so excited!!:wink:


Great Shootin Krys!! :thumb: :whoo: :cheers: (musta been the night on the Hill that sparked it.. ) :thumb: :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Krys1313 said:


> I shot my best half this afternoon at the hilbilly shoot in Cumberland MD. I shot a 249. I was so excited!!:wink:


Way to go PQ! When we saw you at the top of the hill, I could tell you were excited and ready to give it your very best.


----------



## RchurE

270? Maybe one of these days. I've done it once this year but I sabotage myself every time nowadays it seems. I got out for a half before work this morning since I'm on evenings this week.

I ended up with a 267 but if I could have had a mulligan it was a 271. I was silky smooth through 11 targets and was only down 7 points. I stepped up to the 55 and just lost it all of a sudden and shot a 16. It was the only thing lower than an 18 all day. I then shot a 19 on the last two. 

I went back over to the 55 and decided to shoot it again and not let it whip me. I shot a 3x 20 on it that time. I was really pleased with my shooting for the day, except that one target. Here were my scores. 

bunny 20
30 20 :rock:
25 19 ukey:
65 18
15 20
40 20
80 18
20 20
35F 20
50 20 :rock:
60 18
55 16 first time, 20 second time :chortle: 
45W 19
45 19


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

*back to reality*

Field half at Triangle in Christiansburg, VA today, 260, a little closer to what I expect. With the lower scores in the 35-45 yard range I may need to double check my 40 yard pin :clap: genius

20yd - 20 3x
25yd - 18 2x
30yd - 18 1x
bunny - 20 3x
50yd - 18 2x
65yd - 20 1x
40yd - 18 0x
35yd - 17 0x
60yd - 20 0x
15yd - 20 3x
80wu - 19 2x
45wu - 17 0x
55yd - 18 1x
45yd - 17 0x


----------



## RchurE

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Field half at Triangle in Christiansburg, VA today, 260, a little closer to what I expect. With the lower scores in the 35-45 yard range I may need to double check my 40 yard pin :clap: genius
> 
> 20yd - 20 3x
> 25yd - 18 2x
> 30yd - 18 1x
> bunny - 20 3x
> 50yd - 18 2x
> 65yd - 20 1x
> 40yd - 18 0x
> 35yd - 17 0x
> 60yd - 20 0x
> 15yd - 20 3x
> 80wu - 19 2x
> 45wu - 17 0x
> 55yd - 18 1x
> 45yd - 17 0x


Yeah, but looks like your 60 and your gapping past there is quite nasty my friend. That's some killer shooting on the 60, 65, and 80 if you're shooting pins. Heck, no matter what you're shooting. I'd like to fill your scores in on those targets on my half today. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Shot the VA Famous "Big Apple" shoot this weekend at Buggs island

Field Hunter both days with a 554 on Sat and a 555 on Sun With a 279 on the Hunter both days blowing the 4th shot on the 32 fans both times


----------



## mag41vance

X Hunter said:


> Shot the VA Famous "Big Apple" shoot this weekend at Buggs island
> 
> Field Hunter both days with a 554 on Sat and a 555 on Sun With a 279 on the Hunter both days blowing the 4th shot on the 32 fans both times


 You suck and obviously need more practice.

(hope you can take a joke)


Good shooting there! Please share your set-up.


----------



## X Hunter

mag41vance said:


> You suck and obviously need more practice.
> 
> (hope you can take a joke)
> 
> 
> Good shooting there! Please share your set-up.


Most of my posts are B.S.ing so I can take a joke

I am runnning a Vantage Elite @ 60lbs 28 3/4" draw C.5+ with X10 Protours 420's 26" long with 110grn points shooting 272fps...


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Most of my posts are B.S.ing so I can take a joke
> 
> I am runnning a Vantage Elite @ 60lbs 28 3/4" draw C.5+ with X10 Protours 420's 26" long with 110grn points shooting 272fps...





PHP:




gorilla arms...

great shooting.. keep it up, looking to hear good things from Nats in a cpl of weeks !! 
missed ya at the hill !! .. :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Most of my posts are B.S.ing so I can take a joke
> 
> I am runnning a Vantage Elite @ 60lbs 28 3/4" draw C.5+ with X10 Protours 420's 26" long with 110grn points shooting 272fps...


Great shooting Brad - too bad practically all of the Buggs Island happenings have been over shadowed by the Hillbilly - there's room for both. Do you "remember" the phone call you got late Sat. night / early Sun. morning?  I heard something about a second "case" - did you carry 2 bows?


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Great shooting Brad - too bad practically all of the Buggs Island happenings have been over shadowed by the Hillbilly - there's room for both. Do you "remember" the phone call you got late Sat. night / early Sun. morning?  I heard something about a second "case" - did you carry 2 bows?


Nope I was Talkin about the KOB's Cases!!! 

The funny thing is I didnt remeber that phone call until sunday night when i checked my phone and seen Pat had called!!!!

Deffinatly lots of good times had at the Big Apple shoot this weekend but as you said on AT the Hillbilly is king.... Both are GREAT shoots on GREAT ranges quite possibly gonna be a every other year trade off for me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Nope I was Talkin about the KOB's Cases!!!
> 
> The funny thing is I didnt remeber that phone call until sunday night when i checked my phone and seen Pat had called!!!!
> 
> Deffinatly lots of good times had at the Big Apple shoot this weekend but as you said on AT the Hillbilly is king.... Both are GREAT shoots on GREAT ranges quite possibly gonna be a every other year trade off for me...


Too bad Pat didn't have a way to record the conversation. I'd be willing to bet that Pat doesn't remember the actual call either. :darkbeer:

Talk is next year that the Hillbilly will be a week earlier. Might be possible to make the Hill for the weekend and then a day trip to the Big Apple the next week.


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Too bad Pat didn't have a way to record the conversation. I'd be willing to bet that Pat doesn't remember the actual call either. :darkbeer:
> 
> Talk is next year that the Hillbilly will be a week earlier. Might be possible to make the Hill for the weekend and then a day trip to the Big Apple the next week.


The big Apple is never a "day" trip in my experience anyways... The fun never starts till about dark unless you do like we did and stop for about 3 Cold ones a piece at the half not to mention the coolers at every 7th target is fully stocked with nothin but more coldies to get you through the rest of the round... Then you got Cases upon Caese waiting back at any of the Campsites you stop at.... So deffinatly not a day trip for me!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> The big Apple is never a "day" trip in my experience anyways... The fun never starts till about dark unless you do like we did and stop for about 3 Cold ones a piece at the half not to mention the coolers at every 7th target is fully stocked with nothin but more coldies to get you through the rest of the round... Then you got Cases upon Caese waiting back at any of the Campsites you stop at.... So deffinatly not a day trip for me!!


Hmmm, so Jarlicker wasn't exaggerating when he was describing this shot to me. Now it truly doesn't sound like a day trip.


----------



## X Hunter

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorilla arms...
> 
> great shooting.. keep it up, looking to hear good things from Nats in a cpl of weeks !!
> missed ya at the hill !! .. :zip:


I thought the sky was extra bright on Sat night thought it was just my buzz but after seeing the pics from the hill that distant glow was the paaws of south paaw!!!!


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, so Jarlicker wasn't exaggerating when he was describing this shot to me. Now it truly doesn't sound like a day trip.


If anything he didnt do this shoot justice... The flying **** shoot and the dumbarse award will keep you on your toes....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> I thought the sky was extra bright on Sat night thought it was just my buzz but after seeing the pics from the hill that distant glow was the paaws of south paaw!!!!


He even tried crossing them for good luck - we all know how that worked out.


----------



## south-paaw

_jolly-jokers _.. the whole lot of 'ya.. !!

:shade::shade:

not remembering the phone call... that explains a lot...:wink:

hahahaaaaaa....


----------



## mdbowhunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> He even tried crossing them for good luck - we all know how that worked out.


You need to do something about those tan lines south-paaw...... :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

mdbowhunter said:


> You need to do something about those tan lines south-paaw...... :wink:


I overheard that lady at the Wal-Mart comment on how "sexy" the tan lines were.


----------



## mdbowhunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> I overheard that lady at the Wal-Mart comment on how "sexy" the tan lines were.


If that was at the Cumberland Wal Mart..........well, ya gotta consider the source. :jaw:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

mdbowhunter said:


> If that was at the Cumberland Wal Mart..........well, ya gotta consider the source. :jaw:


Cumberland is a long ways from home for a FL guy. :mg:


----------



## GILL

*first time out.*

I shot 274-33x (AMF) half hunter round tonight. First time out with a new bow, I was working on finalizing yardage marks with the wife nagging me to come home. Life is good! See you in Pa. Jeremiah


----------



## mag41vance

Our summer league shoot. 8th week

Hunter half 271 w 28 x's

Thought I shot a twenty on the 32 fan but arrow #4 was a 1/16 out. One of these days I will get that twenty. Had 2 18's on the 53 walk up and the 23-20yarder. That 23-20 yarder boiled my onion!
BHFS
Parker Shooting Star @ 66 lbs
Shooting 5 fixed pins. Sure Loc QVC .010
Truball Cyclone release
Old Golden Key premier with a Dave Cousins "Best blade .010"
Easton 400 Light Speed 3D @ 29" (264FPS)


----------



## RchurE

Got that 271 today without the need for a mulligan. Yippee!!!

14 Field

bunny 20
30 19
25 20
65 18
15 20
40 20
80 18
20 20
35F 19
50 19
60 20
55 20
45 w/u 19
45 19


----------



## Moparmatty

RchurE said:


> Got that 271 today without the need for a mulligan. Yippee!!!
> 
> 14 Field
> 
> bunny 20
> 30 19
> 25 20
> 65 18
> 15 20
> 40 20
> 80 18
> 20 20
> 35F 19
> 50 19
> 60 20
> 55 20
> 45 w/u 19
> 45 19


Nice shooting.


----------



## RchurE

Moparmatty said:


> Nice shooting.


Thanks. 

I look forward to getting a tad better. I know I have it in me, I just gotta figure out how to bring it out. I dropped a point on the 35 fan and that should have been there. I dropped the 35 yd. shot on the 45 w/u and that should have been there. And that pesky 30! I gotta learn how to 20 that thing consistently. I think to be competitive in the FS class a man has to stay clean out to at least 50 yds or a little better. If not clean, then dang close to it. And I 20'd the 55 and 60 with relative ease so there's really no excuse for dropping the easy points. Just lack of focus. Like that silly 16 I shot on the 55 the other day. That was just lack of focus.

Oh well, I'm pretty happy with where I am currently. Just looking forward to improving.


----------



## X Hunter

Got a field half in yesterday 280....... Im lovin this Apple!!!!


----------



## RchurE

X Hunter said:


> Got a field half in yesterday 280....... Im lovin this Apple!!!!



Show off! :wink:


Good shootin'!


----------



## DHawk2

Good shooting for sure!

I should have shot my usual Tuesday half but I didn't, decided to ride my motard instead. I REALLY wish I had shot. Ended up lowsiding the bike in a blind right hand turn and now I have some nice road rash! Maybe I can get out and shoot some this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GILL

*scores*

Last night was good
286 (half animal)
277 - 33x(half hunter)

Jeremiah


----------



## RchurE

GILL said:


> Last night was good
> 286 (half animal)
> 277 - 33x(half hunter)
> 
> Jeremiah


Great! Another show off! :wink:

Seriously, good shootin'!


----------



## PET

*My Best ever*

Yesterday I shot 2 hunter half's 274, 270 for a 544. This is my personal best. then went out and shot a 271 field half. I know this is not the scores allot of the shooters here shoot but I'm happy as I was a 530 shooter awhile back. Also during my field half I shot my first 80 walk up 20 4x, 2 was liners but still x's


----------



## RchurE

PET said:


> I know this is not the scores allot of the shooters here shoot but I'm happy as I was a 530 shooter awhile back.


Dude, I hope this site and more specifically this forum isn't making people feel like their scores are inferior. You're right, that isn't the scores a lot of the shooters here shoot, most of us are lower. Most of us are tickled with 540's and below. And 544 sure ain't nothing to be ashamed of. Quite the contrary in my opinion. 

I see lots of high halves and scores posted in this thread but there are some "normal" ones too. And I suspect there would be more normal ones if others posted them up but they may feel ashamed to because of the 277-280 halves posted up. Only a very small, small percentage of the archery population can shoot those scores consistently. It just turns out that there are a few of them that post up here. Props to them for their abilities and practice regimens but I have to sit on my hands to keep from clapping when I break 270 on a half. Heck, I might jump up and down when I put two of them together and break 540 in a tourney. 

Shoot on brotha and keep improving :thumb:


----------



## 3dshooter80

I shot with Jarlicker yesterday at DCWC and put up a 545 with a 273/272 on the individual halves. Jarlicker let me beat him to boost my self esteem.:mg: This is my personal best with my previous being a 537. I don't shoot many full rounds as we usually shoot a half and my best half was a 275. I am really happy as this time last year I was shooting 525-530 consistently.


----------



## Unclegus

3dshooter80 said:


> I shot with Jarlicker yesterday at DCWC and put up a 545 with a 273/272 on the individual halves. Jarlicker let me beat him to boost my self esteem.:mg: This is my personal best with my previous being a 537. I don't shoot many full rounds as we usually shoot a half and my best half was a 275. I am really happy as this time last year I was shooting 525-530 consistently.


Good shooting, but if you believe Roz would let anyone beat him on purpose, I have some swamp land in Fla. I'll sell you really cheap.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> I shot with Jarlicker yesterday at DCWC and put up a 545 with a 273/272 on the individual halves. Jarlicker let me beat him to boost my self esteem.:mg: This is my personal best with my previous being a 537. I don't shoot many full rounds as we usually shoot a half and my best half was a 275. I am really happy as this time last year I was shooting 525-530 consistently.


Good shooting buddy - I could tell when you called me that you were pretty excited. :shade:


----------



## mw31

First round ever this weekend.

496 28 Field 
275 14 Animal
511 28 Hunter

I was hoping for a little better but not I have something to compare to next time.


----------



## IGluIt4U

mw31 said:


> First round ever this weekend.
> 
> 496 28 Field
> 275 14 Animal
> 511 28 Hunter
> 
> I was hoping for a little better but not I have something to compare to next time.


Those are good scores for the first time on a field course.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## NockOn

FITA Field 24 targets all known distance(that's how we shoot here no unknown) 371 yesterday and 381 today.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Oh, forgot to say, shot my PB today, a 524.. better'd my last years PB of 523.. :lol: Should be shootin in the 30's.. hopefully in a week or so.. :lol:


----------



## jarlicker

I shot a pretty good score yesterday with 3dshooter80. 541. The guy is just unrelenting. I kept making dumb mistakes on easy ones. My own dumb fault.
He handed me my tail fair and square. I offered to chew on a few of his nocks for him but he did not think that was a goods idea. Great shooting Chad.

Got some coaching help today from X Hunter and Ron Meadows. Had a good day 545. Now I have a brick hanging off the stabilizer. Seems to help.
Added the big honker weight to the Genesis Stab after the first 14. Was grouping great just started missing some shots low. Resighted in after the round had to add a full number to each of my marks. But still shot a 274 half.
Sweet.


----------



## ohio34

Shot rainbows trophy shoot today, shot a 537 with 58x's in the bowhunter class.


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> I shot a pretty good score yesterday with 3dshooter80. 541. The guy is just unrelenting. I kept making dumb mistakes on easy ones. My own dumb fault.
> He handed me my tail fair and square. I offered to chew on a few of his nocks for him but he did not think that was a goods idea. Great shooting Chad.
> 
> Got some coaching help today from X Hunter and Ron Meadows. Had a good day 545. Now I have a brick hanging off the stabilizer. Seems to help.
> Added the big honker weight to the Genesis Stab after the first 14. Was grouping great just started missing some shots low. Resighted in after the round had to add a full number to each of my marks. But still shot a 274 half.
> Sweet.


Good job Joe. 

You just need to get one of those stabs that I let you try on the Hill :wink:


----------



## mag41vance

Shot a 263 Field Half with 22 x's at the Singers Glen Iron Man shoot. Very Challening terrain. 263 was not my best effort but I learned alot by shooting this up and down sidehill Hell in Singers Glen VA.
I actually used some "reading the target" advice posted by the Hornet. Probably kept me in the 260's.
That 263 along with 17 10's in the 20 target 3D portion of the Iron Man got me a 1st place for the event. My Iron Man shoot started off with a horrible indoor score of 295. My first non 300 indoor round in 14 months and my worst total indoor score since 1983 when I shot fingers. 
Had big issues committing to the shot. Worst I've had in a while. Thank goodness for a good 3D and Field portion.


----------



## troxautoserv

We had a great time at Berwick Archery Club yesterday. I shot a 527 with 40X, not my personal best but I had fun just being with friends. Having fun is the most important part, shooting good is a bonus. Thanks BAC for the great timeand the hospitality.


----------



## blueglide1

Total 1367 for field,animal,hunter rounds at Wis State outdoor in SMFS class.
539 field,289,animal,539 hunter.


----------



## barebow52

Shot a 242 13x field half, Personal best (BHFSL)


----------



## Patriot VFT

*State Field Tournament*

I shot in the Tennessee State Field Tournament this past weekend at Broken Arrow Archery Club in Lebanon, TN and finished 2nd with the following scores:

267 - Field Round
284 - Animal Round
263 - Hunter Round

I got close with 814 points, my league partner Jeremy Harbin won it with an 822 ukey:


----------



## south-paaw

*friday 17 july*

'lo and behold fl_lefty and myself found another field course about 18 miles from us.. !! whoo-hoo !! don't know how long it's been there, and it's not associated with any orgs- or archery club-- it is within an existing gun club, so there must be at least one archer within the their ranks.. 

anyway, 14 lane-walk through, a very welcome setting. our club does have 14 lanes, but they are walk backs and stacked side by side..

we made a day of it, and only 5 $ for the privilege !.. we shot 3 halves before the afternoon storms drove us away..

i've been avg 485-490 this season.. about 30 down from last year.. well.. today i finally broke the 500 mark and posted 253-254-251.. still quite a bit down, and way-offffff the goal i set for this summer... but i'm digging my way out !!

( and if any crispies had been on the line... i'd have a hat-trick for the day !!!.heheheeee... )

:shade:


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow

Shot at the Neosho, Mo. (Cherokee Bowhunters) shoot today. Great shoot, very nice folks putting that one on (thanks rdobias and crew :darkbeer and loads of fun. Only my second time shooting field, and will more than likely have to wait until next year to shoot again as they only have three shoots a year. Apparently field shooting is hard to come by around here but hopefully will get more popular!  If people would only give it a try, they'd be hooked.

Shot a 504 in the Field/Hunter and a 285 in the Animal round for a combined 789. Not quite as good as my first time out (combined 796), but I'm going through a "learning" curve right now with a BT release and had a few surprise shots. But then again, I guess that's what they are supposed to do, right? :embara:

I do want to give a shout out to one of my shooting buddies (Spicman), also only his second time out shooting Field. Came out with a combined score of 813 (if I remember correctly, could have been 812). He handed me a pretty good whippin' today! Congrats man, I know you wouldn't post it yourself so I'm doing it for you.  Nice shooting brutha. :darkbeer:


----------



## spicman

*field shoot*

now i feel bad about the p.m. i just sent ya.:shade:

had a great time today!! neosho, mo. cherokee bowhunters thanks!!


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow

spicman said:


> *now i feel bad about the p.m. i just sent ya.*:shade:
> 
> had a great time today!! neosho, mo. cherokee bowhunters thanks!!


No you don't, you ain't foolin' me..


----------



## steve morley

Just shot our National champs and set two new Longbow records 376 Field and 370 Hunter, doesn't sound very high to you Compounds but the WR is 380. Those 70 and 80 yard walkups are hard work with a stick, woodies and no sights.

Will be going to the European Field champs in UK Wales next week, I hope my form and nerves hold steady :smile:


----------



## south-paaw

steve morley said:


> Just shot our National champs and set two new Longbow records 376 Field and 370 Hunter, doesn't sound very high to you Compounds but the WR is 380. Those 70 and 80 yard walkups are hard work with a stick, woodies and no sights.
> 
> Will be going to the European Field champs in UK Wales next week, I hope my form and nerves hold steady :smile:





PHP:





Fantastic shooting...!!!! :thumbs_up

good luck in Wales...keep us posted..


----------



## montigre

steve morley said:


> Just shot our National champs and set two new Longbow records 376 Field and 370 Hunter, doesn't sound very high to you Compounds but the WR is 380. Those 70 and 80 yard walkups are hard work with a stick, woodies and no sights.
> 
> Will be going to the European Field champs in UK Wales next week, I hope my form and nerves hold steady :smile:



Most excellent shooting, Steve!! All the best for Wales!! Let us know all the nitty details.:teeth:


----------



## south-paaw

*getting there slowly...*

i started this thread 4 months ago.. and i've shot probably 8 or 9 full rounds since then. most notably , my scores have been 485-495... which is well below the pb 519 (and teens ) i ended last summer with. Last week, finaally hit 508... and today........ *520*... and a +1 for a new pb.

it's taking me too long to get back into " my " game and consistant form.. i set a goal for 530 by end of this season... with the " progress " i'm making, there might not be enought time to get there this year... :mg:...
ohhhhh... how i love this game !!....:whoo:...:lol:

*ohhhhhh*... and i 19 the 80 w/u... !!!!!!!! ... heheheeeee... 

:shade:


----------



## steve morley

montigre said:


> Most excellent shooting, Steve!! All the best for Wales!! Let us know all the nitty details.:teeth:



Just got back from European champs in Wales UK, it was a tough tourney with some amazingly steep shots. The Animal round was cancelled due to safety as it rained so hard the courses turned into a mud bath and they had to put ropes out. 

I went on to win but was chased by my Bowyer and good friend Andy Soars (15 point difference between us at end of week), we both set new European records, pretty tidy considering how tough the courses were. :smile:


----------



## IGluIt4U

steve morley said:


> Just got back from European champs in Wales UK, it was a tough tourney with some amazingly steep shots. The Animal round was cancelled due to safety as it rained so hard the courses turned into a mud bath and they had to put ropes out.
> 
> I went on to win but was chased by my Bowyer and good friend Andy Soars (15 point difference between us at end of week), we both set new European records, pretty tidy considering how tough the courses were. :smile:


Wow, not sure how I missed this post.. Congrats Steve! That's awesome!! :cheers: :thumb:

Well, sure has been quiet in here of late.. :noidea:

Shot a half round of practice today at AAA, location of our states in a couple weeks.. ain't shot in almost two weeks because of my back, but it's doin pretty well, so.... :archer:

Probably one of my better halfs, with only 3-18's and 4 19's..so, I'm makin headway.. oh, and I 20'd that stupid 50ydr on the front half.. :becky: 

The ones I missed were dumb, couple dropped on the 32 fan down in the hole, and two on target 14, a 44yd downhill that I didn't cut enough.. :frusty: :lol:


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> Wow, not sure how I missed this post.. Congrats Steve! That's awesome!! :cheers: :thumb:
> 
> Well, sure has been quiet in here of late.. :noidea:
> 
> Shot a half round of practice today at AAA, location of our states in a couple weeks.. ain't shot in almost two weeks because of my back, but it's doin pretty well, so.... :archer:
> 
> Probably one of my better halfs, with only 3-18's and 4 19's..so, I'm makin headway.. oh, and I 20'd that stupid 50ydr on the front half.. :becky:
> 
> The ones I missed were dumb, couple dropped on the 32 fan down in the hole, and two on target 14, a 44yd downhill that I didn't cut enough.. :frusty: :lol:





PHP:




very magnanimous shooting Sticky.... good job ..hold onto that mojo through the last weekend... !!.......:thumbs_up...

:shade:


----------

